# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Eqrem Bej Vlora: Kujtime

## ILovePejaa

*Shqipëria në udhëkryq*

Ishte dashur që të kalojë një dekadë pas pavarësimit të Shqipërisë, që vendi të përcaktohej për kursin demokratik në vend të atij feudal. Dhe kur mori këtë drejtim, detyroi shtresën e vjetër sunduese që të përshatet, apo të notojë kundër rrymës...

Vitet 1923 dhe 1924 shënojnë kthesën në zhvillimet e ngjarjeve. Nëse deri atë kohë çështja a do të marrë Shqipëria kursin demokratik apo atë feudal kishte qenë e hapur, tanimë zgjidhja ishte e domosdoshme. Dhe kursi mori atë drejtim që do të sillte fundin e pozicionit sundues të shtresës së vjetër të lartë. Duhej unë të përshtatesha, apo duhej të notoja kundër rrymës? Legjenda e çifutit shtegtar të përjetshëm përsëritet në mitin lindoro-shqiptar me emrin dhe vetitë e Hizrit. Ky personazh fantastik ka cilësinë që të parathotë të ardhmen e njerëzve dhe të përmbushë dëshirat e tyre. Hizri njihet nga dora e majtë, të cilën e ka pa kocka. Në merak për drejtimin politik që duhej të merrja, në vitin 1906 unë pashë ëndërr sikur e takova atë (të veshur si dervish) nën hijen e një ulliri mes rrugës Skelë-Vlorë dhe, duke I vënë një flori në pëllëmbën e tij të flashkët, e pyeta Cilën rrugë duhet të marr për çlirimin e Shqipërisë? Djathtas apo majtas? Hizri tregoi një herë me dorë Vlorën djathtas dhe pastaj fushën e Nartës, majtas. Majtas, majtas duhet të shkosh - më mësoi - ajo është rruga e shpëtimit! E megjithatë, gjatë gjithë jetës sime unë ia kam mbajtur djathtas dhe, me sa duket, kam zgjedhur rrugën e gabuar! Mirëpo kush mund të thotë sot se kështu është? Ka pasë disa pjesëtarë të shtresës së lartë të cilët provuan të bëjnë një kthesë që binte në kundërshtim me të gjitha traditat e tyre. Njerëz që deri dje kishin qenë tiranë të regjur në qytetet e fshatrat e tyre, u shfaqën befas me sjelljen e demokratëve më të bindur. Ata qenë të paçiltër dhe u pritën me mbledhje supesh, plot dyshim prej njerëzve të sërës së tyre dhe me kritika përtallëse të armiqve të tyre. Mund të theksoj vetëm një përjashtim? Ali bej Këlcyrën, ndjenjat e të cilit ishin të vërteta dhe të ndershme dhe bindjet të forta! Ai ishte një tribun i mirëfilltë popullor, ndërsa unë mbeta i njëjti gjithmonë: i respektuar me popullin, korrekt kundrejt së ashtuquajturës klasë e mesme, disi I prerë dhe formal, por edhe mjaft fodull, I mbushur me mesazhin e klasës time. Me këto të dhëna në vitet 1923-24, unë fillova në Shqipëri, periudhën e dytë të karierës sime politiko-administrative. Qe një gjë fare e lehtë, unë nuk pata nevojë të bëja as mundimin më të vogël, madje, sot më duhet të pohoj, se në disa drejtime edhe e pengova atë: shpërfillja, pakujdesia, dembelia, mungesa e ambicies, neveria ndaj një angazhimi të mëtejshëm në politikën shqiptare, të gjitha këto ishin veti që nuk I ndihmonin kësaj karriere. Dhe përse, atëhere, mbeta në politikë? Për arsyen e thjeshtë sepse në Shqipëri - atëherë sikundër edhe sot - mund të jetë dikushi vetëm ai që ka ndikim në organet shtetërore, pra ai që ka pushtet. Me një fjalë pothuaj e kundërta e asaj që ndodhte në kohën e Perandorisë Osmane. Sanxhakbeu dhe rangu i tij ishin vetë shteti, qeveria dhe përfaqësues I Sulltanit në një person: njerëzia vërshonte vetiu nëpër derën e madhe të tyre. Sot duhej ta bëje këtë derë relativisht tërheqëse, apo edhe ta lije hapur fare, po ta donte puna. Ose duhej ta fitoje pushtetin me luftë. Kështu edhe unë u detyrova që, për të mos më ngrënë, të ulërija (së paku në dukje) bashkë me ujqit. Ne ishim demokratizuar dhe për të mbajtur pozicionet e konkurrencës në fushën e politikës, të bënim reklamë, të zhvillonim propagandë zgjedhore, të jepnim e të merrnim favore dhe lëshime. Kush kërkonte ndikim ishte i detyruar të futej në vallen e politikës së ndyrë të klientelës, një shërbim i rëndë skllavi (fronde), të cilën unë vetëm në vitin 1927 munda ta këmbej me karierën diplomatike. Por edhe kjo nuk mund të më kënaqte plotësisht. Mbetej gjithmonë një dozë neverie dhe unë nuk e pata kurrë bindjen e duhur, vullnetin për tu përshtatur, shpirtin e disiplinës, seriozitetin e duhur apo ndjenjën e detyrës. Arsyeja ishte se unë nuk kisha mësuar kurrë të luftoja fort për një çështje, të ndiqja me këmbëngulje dhe me të gjitha forcat një qëllim të caktuar - gjithçka më kishte rënë vetë në prehër. Unë kisha qenë i përkëdhelur dhe i bindur top se asnjë humbje nuk mund të më rrezikojë; e kisha pasur lehtë në jetë dhe kisha arritur gjithçka pa asnjë mundim, pa më vajtur mendja se thjesht, unë po bluaja trashëgiminë e një të kaluare të ndritshme dhe se do të vinte dita që ky hambar të shteronte.

*(vijon)*

_Eqrem Bej Vlora është një ndër personazhet që e ka përjetuar fundin e sundimit osman në Shqipëri dhe lindjen e zhvillimin e Shqipërisë pas pavarësisë. Me përkrahjen e Institutit për Evropën Juglindore, ai ka shkruar kujtimet e tij dhe ka arritur të hedhë në letër periudhën vendimtare të zhvillimit vetjak dhe të formimit të Shqipërisë deri në vitin 1925. Në vitin 1964, vdekja e papritur e ka shkëputur nga kjo punë. Libri Kujtime i Eqrem Bej Vlorës është botuar në vitin 1973 në Munchen të Gjermanisë, në gjuhën gjermane, i përgatitur nga Instituti për Evropën Juglindore. Si në çdo dorëshkrim që autori nuk ka mundësi ta përcjellë vetë deri në shtyp, edhe në rastin tonë kanë mbetur shumë çështje të hapura - sqaron botuesi për librin. Librin në gjuhën shqipe e ka botuar Shtëpia e Librit dhe Komunikimit, Qendra Ndërkombëtare e Kulturës, Tiranë._

----------


## ILovePejaa

Në vitin 1923 Partia Konservatore e bejlerëve arriti një fitore të plotë, ndonëse të fundit! Po ti kishte kuptuar më mirë ndryshimet e ndodhura dhe të kishte pasur më shumë frymën e kastës, me këtë fitore ajo do të kishte siguruar, madje në një mënyrë të padiskutueshme, udhëheqjen në Shqipëri edhe për disa dhjetëvjeçarë të tjerë

_Eqrem Bej Vlora: Kujtime (2)_


Më 26 nëntor të vitit 1923, kur u shpallën zgjedhjet për Asamblenë Kombëtare legjislative, im atë dhe miqtë e mi ngulën këmbë që të vija edhe unë kanditaturën. Formova atëherë, pa entuziazmin më të vogël, ekipin tim me persona të kallëpit konservativ, të cilëve iu ecte fjala dhe kishin njëfarë peshe në krahinën e Vlorës. Dhe më dukej si gjëja më e natyrshme në botë që këto zgjedhje ti fitoja sërish njëzëri. Miqtë, po edhe armiqtë me mendësi konservative, më mbështesnin pa rezerva. Më tej doli qartë edhe një herë se shumica e popullit nuk donte tia dinte për parullat e fryra të ekstremit të majtë. Për të pasur sukses, mua nuk mu desh të harxhoja asnjë fjalë, të investoja asnjë lek, nuk pata nevojë të kurdisja asnjë komedi propagandistike. Më zgjodhën mua dhe grupin tim thjesht, sepse nuk mund të mendohej që të zgjidhej njeri tjetër përveç beut dhe, sepse prej meje pritej një Zot e di se çfarë. Por domethënës ishte fakti se ai grusht zgjedhësish të shkallës së dytë (në rrethin e Vlorës ata ishin 75), të zgjedhur drejtpërdrejt nga populli nuk ma dhanë votën e tyre. Ata ishin rekrutuar nga radhët e shtresës së mesme dhe ishin njerëz që kishin parë sa e sa të mira nga shtëpia jonë. Ndërmjet tyre ishte edhe një fshatar imi, ortodoks nga fshati Poro. Kureshtar, e thirra një ditë në shtëpi dhe e pyeta përse nuk donte të ma jepte votën. Ti je bej denbabaden, i përkëdhelur prej Zotit dhe kësmetit. Ti nuk më ke bërë kurrë të keqe e megjithatë unë nuk do të votoj për ty, se dua që të marrësh vesh edhe ti, njëherë, sa të dhëmb kur nuk bëhet dëshira dhe vullneti yt! Unë nuk i mbajta mëri fshatarit për këto fjalë të çiltra dhe të hapura, ndonëse edhe krejt arkaike dhe nuk i mora në mënyrë tragjike. Por, pa dashur, mu kujtua përgjigjja e atij fshatarit grek që, në një gjyq të kurdisur kundër Alkibinës, u shpreh për dëbimin e tribunit të popullit, pa e njohur fare atë. Kur e pyetën pastaj, përse votoi kundër këtij bashkëqytetari të nderuar, fshatari i ndershëm u përgjigj: E di që ai meriton vetëm lëvdata dhe mirënjohje! Por po bëhen ama kaq e kaq vjet që dëgjojmë vetëm ditirambin e tij! Mjaft më! Të mësojë edhe ai njëherë si shijon kur të shajnë! Më vonë unë mësova se rebelimi vetjak I fshatarit tim kishte një motiv mjaft prozaik: një saraf nga Narta, një përfaqësues i klasës së re në ngjitje të pazarit, i kishte premtuar një zgjatje afati për larjen e borxhit, me kusht që të votonte kundër meje. Dhe për ta bindur xhelatin e tij se po i qëndronte besnik ujdisë, fshatari i mirë kishte dashur ta bënte publik opozicionin e tij. Fundja nuk rrezikonte shumë - të gjithë e dinin që beu i zvetënuar nuk merrej me këso hakmarrjesh të vogla. Gjatë këtyre zgjedhjeve, krahu gjoja demokratik në Tiranë dhe në mbarë Shqipërinë u përpoq të siguronte fitoren e kandidatëve të tij, duke përdorur mashtrimet, shpifjet dhe dhunën më të pabesueshme (me ndihmën edhe të xhandarmërisë). Dhe më kot! Në Shqipërinë e Jugut u zgjodh vetëm një pjesë e vogël e tyre (21 nga të 102 deputetët). Por propaganda e shfrenuar midis nëpunësve shtetërorë dhe në rrethet e klasës së mesme ishte kaq e zhurmshme, e paturpshme dhe e bezdisshme
(ata kishin njerëzit e tyre në të gjitha zyrat qeveritare dhe në ushtri), saqë një njohës I sipërfaqshëm i çështjeve shqiptare do të krijonte përshtypjen se gjithë Shqipëria do të votojë për ta. Ndërsa Partia Konservatore e bejlerëve që luftonte në heshtje, me këmbëngulje dhe me stilin e vjetër, arriti një fitore të plotë, ndonëse të fundit! Po ti kishte kuptuar më mirë ndryshimet e ndodhura dhe të kishte pasur më shumë frymën e kastës, me këtë fitore ajo do të kishte siguruar, madje në një mënyrë të padiskutueshme, udhëheqjen në Shqipëri edhe për disa dhjetëvjeçarë të tjerë. Por sqima dhe kapadaillëku, mënyra e saj e veprimit, mungesa e shpirtit organizues, paaftësia për të përshtatur mendësinë dhe mënyrën e jetesës, bënë që ata të lëshojnë pe (1923) përpara disa qindra poterexhinjve, të maskuar prapa një etikete demokratike, ndërsa vetëm pak më vonë, kur fati ua dha edhe një herë në dorë pushtetin (1925), ndihmuan të hipë në shalë një diktator nga klani i tyre, një njeri që as mendonte fare të ruante interesat e tyre. Bejlerët ishin degraduar, veçse jo në kuptimin që mendonte klasa e mesme. Ata nuk ishin as cuba dhe as tiranë, por ata nuk ushtronin më asnjë funksion. Më tej ata nuk ishin në gjendje të mbronin as interesat e tyre vetjake, as interesat e tyre kolektive, ata jetonin me një të kaluar tashmë të kapërcyer. Shumica e tyre ishin varfëruar dhe, për më tepër, ishin edhe të paarsimuar, popullariteti i tyre kishte rënë, ata ishin bërë të huaj për vendin ose për shkak të sjelljes së tyre demokratike, ose se, për shkak të pamundësisë për të mbajtur në këmbë derën e madhe, kishin bërë kaq shumë lëshime, saqë tani me shumë vështirësi mund të quheshin si primi inter pares. Ndërsa shqiptari atë që do ta njohë si udhëheqës kërkon ta shohë të madh.

*(vijon)*

_Ne vazhdimin tjeter do të mund të lexoni:
- Si filloi ngritja e Ahmet bej Zogut
- Çfarë personaliteti kishte kryeministri Zogu
- Çfarë ishte Fan Noli_

----------


## ILovePejaa

Në krahasim me bejlerët e tjerë, Zogu nuk kishte mjete, madje mund të themi, ishte i varfër. Por kishte gjëra të tjera që nuk i kishin ata: ishte më I zgjuar, më trim, më energjik, më serioz, më bindës dhe më popullor se ata

_Eqrem Bej Vlora: Kujtime (3)_ 


Dhe më 1923/1924 i tillë mund të ishte në Shqipëri vetëm një bej - Ahmet bej Zogu. Ndaj edhe përreth tij u mblodhën të gjithë ata që kërkonin udhëheqje dhe përfitim. Në krahasim me bejlerët e tjerë, Zogu nuk kishte mjete, madje mund të themi, ishte I varfër. Por kishte gjëra të tjera që nuk I kishin ata - ishte më i zgjuar, më trim, më energjik, më serioz, më bindës dhe më popullor se ata. Atij i duhej të luftonte që, së pari, të afirmohej mes sërës së vet, pra për diçka që të tjerëve u kishte rënë nga qielli. Ndaj edhe meritat e tij ishin më të mëdha, kurse sukseset më të përligjura dhe më të çmueshme. Në fund të vitit 1923, kur ne deputetët e Asamblesë Kombëtare Legjislative u mblodhëm në Tiranë, ai ishte kryeministër dhe pa dyshim, personaliteti më i rëndësishëm në Shqipëri. Se çpërfaqësonte ai në të vërtetë, asnjëri nga ne nuk e dinte mirë, por paraqitja e tij ishte aq bindëse, rrezatonte aq epërsi dhe ai vetë besonte aq fort në misionin dhe në të ardhmen e vet, saqë ishte e vështirë tI shmangeshe fuqisë tërheqëse të personalitetit të tij. Por, po këto veti e kishin çuar deri në pikën e vlimit edhe urrejtjen e zilinë e ish-bashkëpunëtorëve të tij demokratë. Tirana e atëhershme ishte një fshat, ndonëse në rritje, me të gjitha të këqijat dhe kërkesat e një selie. Ardhja e menjëhershme e disa qindra vetëve, disi me pretendime, e keqësoi edhe më tepër ngushticën, edhe më parë, të ndjeshme, të strehimit. Zoti Vianxoni, hotelieri italian që mbante në Vlorë Hotel Albania kishte improvizuar në dy shtëpi tiranase një si pension evropian. Pajimi i tyre është vështirë të përshkruhet, sepse konceptet evropiane nuk mjaftojnë për të pasqyruar një primitivitet të tillë. Dhe neve, deputetëve të Asamblesë Kombëtare, që të shoqëruar nga trimat tanë, shkonim rëndë-rëndë nëpër rrugët e baltosura e plot gropa për në vendin e mbledhjes, na dukej vetja si ca burra të mëdhenj shteti dhe udhëheqës, edhe pse në thelb, nuk ishim e shumta veçse ca kryepleq fshatrash që kapardiseshim si misërokë. Kjo ishte fusha ku zhvillohej gara midis pothuajse gjithë pjesëmarrësve të panairit politik në Tiranë, ndërkohë që Ahmet Zogu, i mbrojtur nga autoriteti i shtetit dhe i trimave të vet në shtëpinë e tij apo në zyrë, vriste mendjen seriozisht për mjetet dhe rrugët që mund ta çonin përpara ngjitjen e tij, por edhe që të konsolidonin idenë e shtetit dhe organizimin e tij. Kjo punë i duhej lënë atij! Kur kësaj I vë përbri veprimtarinë e kundërshtarëve të tij, intrigat e përhershme, spicat dhe paralizimin e bisedimeve në Asamble, atëhere nuk të habit edhe zhvillimi i mëtejshëm I ngjarjeve. Tirana në atë vjeshtë dhe dimër të 1923/24-s nuk të ofronte, siç vazhdojnë të besojnë edhe sot disa fantastë, pamjen e një qendre liberale, demokratike, por në rastin më të mire të një çerdheje mjerane intrigash, ku nga mëngjesi në darkë zhvillonin punët e tyre të errëta llafazanët dhe cubat armëvringëllitës. Ata pak që kishin koncepte të tjera për konkurrencën demokratike, rrinin mënjanë dhe vështronin nga larg me neveri, duke dashur të mos ndyenin duart në këtë lojë. Midis tyre isha edhe unë. Unë nuk kasha asnjë dyshim se kujt duhej tia jepja votën, apo cilën anë duhej të mbështesja - për këtë bindjet e mia konservatore ishin tashmë të pjekura - por shpesh kisha ndjesinë se me botëkuptimin, parimet dhe kulturën time, unë qëndroja më afër grupit të urryer demokratik, sesa grupit konservativ, i cili me mungesën e tij të plotë të qëllimeve, më dukej krejt i huaj. Për më tepër që fati ma kishte caktuar edhe karrigen pranë grupit demokratik. Unë rrija në një bankë me peshkopin ortodoks, Fan Noli, njeri shumë I kulturuar dhe simpatik, udhëheqës i Partisë Demokratike, me të cilin më hahej muhabeti për mrekulli. Këtë e patën zbuluar shpejt ca spiunë demokratikë dhe e kishin diskutuar në një mbledhje partie. Por një udhëheqës tjetër i tyre, Luigj Gurakuqi, një shqiptar I shkolluar dhe i jashtëzakonshëm i asaj kohe, i shprehu me këto fjalë të qëlluara dyshimet e tij: Si mund të jeni kaq budallenj dhe të besoni se Eqrem beu mund të kalojë ndonjë ditë në anën tonë? Si mund të besoni se ai, përparimet e rëndomta të të cilit në shkallën e ulët të gjimnazit i njoftoheshin vazhdimisht telegrafisht të jatit nga Ministria e Jashtme p. dhe m. në Vjenë, do të bëhet, befas, demokrat? Ai është aristokrati më i shkolluar dhe më i regjur nga të gjithë: po të ishte nevoja, qoftë edhe kundër pikëpamjeve të veta, ai do të bashkohej edhe me djallin, mjaft që të na kundërvihej neve! Ky zjarr i kryqëzuar komplimentesh të dyanshme, nuk do të kishte qenë, megjithatë edhe aq i rrezikshëm, të mos kishte kaluar grupi demokratik në disa veprime të një natyre tjetër. Paladinëve të mendësisë demokratike u kishte rënë në kokë për poste dhe ofiqe zyrtare; me demokraci ata nënkuptonin artin për të zënë një post drejtues dhe për ta përdorur atë pastaj, sipas qejfit. Por meqenëse kjo ishte e pamundur me rrugë legale parlamentare (sepse ata nuk mund të shpresonin kurrë për shumicën në parlament), ata kërkonin ti arrinin qëllimet e tyre me mënyra jolegjitime dhe të dhunshme, ndër të cilat, më e para, ishte mënjanimi i kundërshtarit që u dukej më i rrezikshëm, Ahmet Zogut.

*(vijon)*

_Ne vazhdimin tjeter do të mund të lexoni:
- Cilat ishin planet e partisë kundërshtare për Ahmet bej Zogun?
- A pranonte Partia Demokratike ta shfrytëzojë dhunën për qëllime politike?
- Sa lehtë ishte të vrasësh në Shqipëri?_

----------


## ILovePejaa

E zhgënjyer që, me gjithë parregullsitë dhe dhunën e ushtruar gjatë zgjedhjeve, nuk arriti suksesin e dëshiruar, Partia Demokratike filloi ta provojë tani fatin me kërcënime dhe vrasje

_Eqrem Bej Vlora: Kujtime (4)_


Ne kishim dijeni për këto plane të mbrapshta të partisë kundërshtare, sepse ata flisnin për to gjithandej, por nuk na e merrte kurrë mendja se gjer ku mund të shkonin këta njerëz me urrejtjen e tyre. Atyre u ishte mbushur mendja top se në një Shqipëri parlamentare, ata ishin thirrur nga historia për të drejtuar fatet e kombit dhe se bejlerët duhet tua lëshonin vendin vullnetarisht, qoftë edhe për të larë mëkatet e kryera, gjoja, në rrjedhë të shekujve. Kjo sqimë ishte e mundur vetëm te një popull tej mase krenar dhe fodull si shqiptarët. Por demokratëve do tu duhej më vonë të hanin ca kumbulla të tharta. E zhgënjyer që, me gjithë parregullsitë dhe dhunën e ushtruar gjatë zgjedhjeve, nuk arriti suksesin e dëshiruar, Partia Demokratike filloi ta provojë tani fatin me kërcënime dhe vrasje. Nuk duhet harruar se çu bë kundër Myfit bej Libohovës e grupit të tij në prefekturën e Gjirokastrës nga prefekti Tromara, nga kapiteni i xhandarmërisë Koço Muka dhe majori i xhandarmërisë Ahmet Lepenica. Këta njerëz  të nxitur edhe nga Tirana - vodhën dhe falsifikuan votat, burgosën dhe rrahën zgjedhës dhe së fundi, me dorën e banditit grek Koço Memo, organizuan edhe një atentat kundër Myfit bej Libohovës dhe vranë njërin nga njerëzit e tij. Por me gjithë këto pisllëqe ky aristokrat tepër inteligjent, i shkolluar dhe i pasur, mundi të fitojë në zonën e vet dhe luajti më vonë një rol të rëndësishëm. Nuk shkoi shumë dhe kjo politikë e papërgjegjshme u kthye edhe kundër Ahmet Zogut vetë. Si vegël për këtë demokratët përdorën djaloshin ekstravagant matjan, Beqir Valterin. Këtë të ri ata e përpunuan për një kohë të gjatë, derisa ai pranoi të vrasë mirëbërësin e tij, Ahmet Zogun, njeriun që para dy vjetësh me paratë e veta e kishte çuar për studime në Itali. Po a ishte për tu çuditur me këtë plan vrasjeje kur, vrasësi i Esat Pashë Toptanit, Avni Rustemi, të cilin drejtësia franceze, me një manipulim të habitshëm të ligjit, e nxori të pafajshëm dhe që Qeveria shqiptare e shpalli hero dhe e bëri deputet, kur ky vrasës i pabesë pra, kapardisej nëpër Tiranë dhe brohoritej ngado si një shpëtimtar i atdheut? Ky shembull u tregonte gjithë djemve shqiptarë sesi me anë të një plumbi të shkrepur nga prapa shpinës, si burracakët, mund të bëheshe njeri i madh!.
Se çpërmasa kishte marrë psikoza e vrasjeve mund ta ilustrojë një shembull. Në vitin 1923, unë bashkë me kunatin tim Ajet bej Libohova, po udhëtonim me një anije italiane nga Vlora në Sarandë. Kabina jonë ishte afër sallonit. Meqë dera nuk ishte e mbyllur dhe hyrjen e ndante me sallonin vetëm një perde, brenda dëgjohej shkoqur çdo fjalë që flitej aty. Vrasësi i Esat Pashës, Avni Rrustemi, dhe disa studentë ishin ulur përreth kunatit tim dhe po bisedonin për politikë. Unë u futa në kabinë pa i përshëndetur fare. Kunati im ishte rritur në Zvicër, kishte jetuar për një kohë të gjatë në Greqi dhe ishte demokratizuar pra, thellë; djemtë që ishin përreth vinin të gjithë nga krahina e tij (Libohovë), ndaj nuk u çudita fare që ata me t`u takuar, filluan menjëherë sipas zakonit grek, të flasin për politikë. Kunati im kishte pikëpamje tejet liberale për bashkëjetesën e popujve dhe ishte shumë larg nacionalizmit. Ai u shpjegoi të rinjve të mirat që një popull I vogël si ai shqiptar, mund të kishte nga marrëdhëniet miqësore me fqinjët e tij (në këtë rast, Italia, Greqia dhe Jugosllavia), ai përshkroi bukur dëmet që mund të kishte një popull i prapambetur nga luftërat klasore apo partiake, ai predikoi masë dhe urtësi, me një fjalë përdori të gjithë regjistrin e retorikës liberale. Biseda e tij nuk kishte pasur asgjë të dënueshme, e megjithatë unë dëgjova me veshët e mi, kur disa minuta pasi ai ishte larguar, Avni Rustemi tha: Ne thurim plane sesi ti mënjanojmë, për të mirën e popullit, njerëz të tillë të rrezikshëm si Shefqet Vërlaci dhe Myfit Libohova. A nuk do të ishte më mirë që të parin të vrisnim këtë Ajet bej renegat! Me fjalët e tij prej shenjtori ai kërkon të vrasë entuziazmin e rinisë! Kjo e mbushi kupën! Këtij dështaku bukëshkalë i ishte rritur mendja nga vrasja e Esat Pashë Toptanit! Unë dola nga kabina, iu afrova të rinjve dhe u thashë atyre me ton të qetë se me plane të tilla vrasjeje I bëhet një shërbim shumë i keq Shqipërisë, aq më tepër kur dihet që vrasja sjell me vetë aksionin e hakmarrjes. Madje-madje, disa herë mjaftonte për këtë dhe vetëm ndërmendja. Prandaj djelmoshat do të bënin mirë të mendoheshin thellë para se të merreshin me këto punë! Ata mbetën pa zë. Por nga vështrimet e tyre ishte e qartë se çfarë mendonin për mua. Mirëpo unë nuk kisha pse të trembesha: para sallonit rrinin dy zezakët e mi të armatosur deri në dhëmbë. Pra nuk ishte e këshillueshme të shiteshin si heronj komedish! Grupi i vrasësve demokratë ia besoi çirakun Beqir Valteri mjeshtrit të vjetër Avni Rustemi për ta shkolluar. Ditë për ditë, në një vend jashtë Tiranës e në prani të disa krerëve, zhvilloheshin ushtrime në qitje, siç e pohoi më vonë vetë atentatori. Kur u stërvit aq sa të besohej se mund të qëllonte për vdekje një njeri në largësi 25 metra, ai u quajt i aftë për të kryer vrasjen e tij atdhetare.

(vijon)

_Ne vazhdimin tjeter do të mund të lexoni:
- A pat sukses atentati mbi kryeministrin Zogu?
- Çfarë ngjau në Parlament pas atentatit mbi Zogun?
- Kush e qetësoi atmosferën?_

----------


## ILovePejaa

Më ra në sy se atë ditë grupi i Partisë Demokratike prapa meje po rrinte çuditërisht i heshtur dhe i merakosur. Ka të ngjarë që kështu të mendoj tani, por sidoqoftë atë ditë pata ndijimin sikur ata po prisnin, të tendosur, diçka. Befas ushtuan dy krisma në shkallët e ndërtesës, që u pasuan nga një qetësi e ngrirë...

_Eqrem Bej Vlora: Kujtime (5)_


Më 23 shkurt 1924, gati të gjithë ne, deputetët, thuajse kishim zënë vendet tona për seancën e pasditës të Asamblesë. Mungonte vetëm Qeveria, pra edhe kryministri Ahmet Zogu. Unë rrija, si gjithmonë, pranë mitropolitit Fan Noli, në bankën e radhës së parë, majtas hyrjes. Më ra në sy se atë ditë grupi i Partisë Demokratike prapa meje po rrinte çuditërisht i heshtur dhe i merakosur. Ka të ngjarë që kështu të mendoj tani, por sidoqoftë atë ditë pata ndijimin sikur ata po prisnin, të tendosur, diçka. Befas ushtuan dy krisma në shkallët e ndërtesës, që u pasuan nga një qetësi e ngrirë. Pastaj u hapën me vrull dyert e sallës dhe brenda hyri Ahmet Zogu, me revolver në dorë. Ai ishte prerë në fytyrë, por ecte me shtatin drejt dhe pas disa çastesh e mori veten, madje buzëqeshi dhe vajti me çap të sigurt tek bangoja e Qeverisë, ku u ul në një vend të caktuar për sekretarët. Ne të gjithë u bëmë në çast të vetëdijshëm për gjendjen dhe e kuptuam menjëherë se çkishte ndodhur. Se në raste të tilla populli ynë e mbledh veten shpejt dhe është shumë i disiplinuar. Disa deputetë që kishin miqësi me Ahmet Zogun iu mblodhën përqark, pjesa tjetër e deputetëve ngriu kërcënueshëm, nëpërvendet e saj, prapa nesh. Unë e vlerësova sakaq rrezikshmërinë e gjendjes sime, por edhe në përgjithësi. Kjo qetësi e kjo heshtje mund të shndërrohej nga çasti në çast në katrahurën më të madhe. Unë rrija pothuaj në mes të garibëve demokratë; nga e djathta e sallës, pra, para meje dhe anash pultit të presidiumit, ishin vendet e konservatorëve. Të gjithë ishin të armatosur! Të vinte puna tek armët, unë isha në mes të plumbave të miqve dhe të armiqve. Ndaj brofa në këmbë, i pëshpërita në vesh peshkopit shakaxhi bëfshi qejf dhe nxitova drejt lozhës së dëgjuesve, ku po rrinte një miku im i partisë, doktor Simonidhi 5 nga Vunoi i Himarës. E ndihmova atë të kaptonte parmakët e lozhës dhe e çova tek Ahmet Zogu për ti parë plagët. Zogu në fillim nuk i besoi dhe nuk deshi ta linte këtë të panjohur ta vizitonte, por pastaj, kur unë e sigurova se mjeku është i besueshëm, nuk kundërshtoi më. Plagët ishin të rënda por pa rrezik për jetën: dy plumba e kishin marrë kalimthi duke e çarë thellë, njëri në kofshë e tjetri në baqth; plagët u lidhën përkohësisht. Unë shkova te miku dhe kushëriri im, Iljaz bej Vrioni. Ai kishte qenë dy herë kryeministër dhe shumë herë të tjera ministër dhe njihej nga të dyja anët si njeri i paqes. Pra, në ato çaste ai ishte personi më i përshtatshëm për të bërë thirrje për qetësi dhe gjakftohtësi! Kryetari i seancës, Eshref Frashëri dhe gjithë ekipi i tij ishin zhdukur nga presidiumi dhe kishin zënë vrimat në të katër anët e sallës. Unë e këshillova Iljaz bej Vrionin të shkonte në presidium dhe të mbante një fjalim të shkurtër, qetësues. Ai e bëri këtë, gjeti tonin e duhur dhe pati suksesin e dëshiruar. Pastaj u bë i gjallë edhe vetë Ahmet Zogu. Nga karrigja ku rrinte ai foli me zë të fortë e të qetë: Zotërinj! Nuk është hera e parë në botë që në një parlament ndodh diçka si kjo që më ndodhi mua. Unë u lutem miqve të mi, ta peshojnë rastin me gjakftohtësi dhe pastaj të veprojnë. Zogu ishte përsëri zot i plotë i ndjenjave dhe veprimeve të veta - duke zgjuar admirimin tim të vërtetë! Ndërkaq në hollin e parlamentit dëgjoheshin krisma të njëpasnjëshme, ne të gjithë ishim të shqetësuar, ngaqë nuk po merrnim vesh se çpo bëhej. Kush qëllonte dhe kundër kujt? Më vonë mësuam se atentatori Beqir Valteri ishte ngujuar në nevojtore, ndërsa rojat e parlamentit, për ta detyruar të dorëzohej e bënë shoshë strehimin e tij. Ndërkaq vetë Beqir Valteri këndonte në nevojtore këngë heroike, mbase për ti dhënë zemër vetes, dhe nga prapa derës qëllonte edhe ai trimërisht mbi rrethuesit. Atentati kundër Zogut shkaktoi prerjen e menjëhershme të çdo kontakti me Partinë Demokratike, jo se ne ushqenim ndonjë simpati të tepruar apo besim të verbër ndaj Ahmet Zogut, por sepse ky akt na fyente të gjithëve dhe ishte si të na shpallej luftë hapur. Dhe më tepër nga të gjithë, peshën e fyerjes e ndjeu vetë Zogu. Siç e donte zakoni shqiptar, pas kësaj ai nuk doli nga shtëpia deri ditën që sfida mori përgjigjen e duhur. Dhe për të dhënë ndëshkimin e merituar ai përdori me mjeshtëri një mjet që i dha mundësi të vriste dy miza me një të qëlluar. Ai nuk lejoi ti preken as qimet e flokëve atentatorit, të kapur, ndërkaq, nga rojet e parlamentit të komanduara nga Osman Gazepi, por e thirri dhe e pyeti se përse kishte dashur ta vriste. Beqir Valteri i tregoi të gjitha pa fshehur asgjë, për çka jo vetëm iu fal jeta, por edhe u trajtua mire gjatë kohës që qëndroi i burgosur në kazermën e rojave të parlamentit. Atentatori, që të tëra këto mi ka rrëfyer vetë më 1943, largohet pastaj nga vendi më 1925, kur Partia Demokratike u dëbua nga Zogu, dhe shkoi në Francë, prej nga kthehet përsëri në Shqipëri më 1939 dhe pushkatohet nga komunistët më 1945.

*(vijon)*

_Ne vazhdimin tjeter do të mund të lexoni:
- Si u hakmor Ahmet Zogu?
- Si bashkoi dy rrymat politike - esadizmin dhe ahmetizmin?
- Cilat ishin rrethanat që sollën diktaturën 15-vjeçare?_

----------


## ILovePejaa

Asnjëherë më shumë se në këtë pranverë të vitit 1924 papjekuria, egoizmi i skajshëm dhe intrigat e gjithmbarshme, nuk kanë luajtur rol më të mjerë në Shqipëri

_Eqrem Bej Vlora: Kujtime (6)_


Ahmet Zogu e dinte kush ishin organizatorët. Ai pajtoi një njeri në Tiranë, që kishte marrë prej vitesh me qira një mulli bloje nga Esat pasha (njëherësh edhe vetë esatist i njohur), i cili qëlloi me revolver dhe plagosi rëndë Avni Rrustemin, vrasësin e Esat pashë Toptanit dhe nxitësin kryesor të atentatit kundër Zogut. I plagosuri vdiq dy ditë më vonë në spitalin e Tiranës. Ky kishte qenë një akt i shkëlqyer hakmarrjeje, që jo vetëm përputhej me rregullat e kodit të Vendetës shqiptare, por bënte edhe një shërbim tjetër: pajtonte dy rryma politike, esatizmin dhe ahmetizmin, deri atëherë të ndara. Por vrasja e Avni Rrustemit ishte njëherësh edhe shkëndija që ndezi flakadan zjarrin deri atëherë të mbuluar, të urrejtjes së vjetër disavjeçare midis krahut demokratik dhe atij aristokratik. Urrejtja, si një udhëkryq, ndante Shqipërinë osmano-feudalo-myslimane nga ajo nacionalo-socialisto-demokratike. E në rrethanat ekzistuese ky zhvillim do të çonte pashmangësisht në vendosjen e një diktature që do të zgjaste 15 vjet. Në mbrëmjen e po asaj dite unë me Myfit bej Libohovën i bëmë një vizitë në shtëpi Ahmet Zogut. Megjithë njëfarë temperature, Zogu e kishte marrë tashmë veten nga shoku i pësuar. Sipas zakonit të keq shqiptar, në dhomën e të sëmurit hynin e dilnin me qindra vizitorë, pa dashur tia dinë nëse ky interes i pëlqen apo e bezdis të sëmurin. Piheshin pambarim cigare dhe kafe, ndërkohë që i sëmuri, për të mos e humbur burrërinë në sytë e botës, jo vetëm që duhej ti priste buzagaz, por edhe tu jepte muhabet. Dhe Ahmet Zogu i përmbushte në mënyrë të shkëlqyer këto kërkesa të etiketës shqiptare. Asnjë fjalë e keqe për atentatorin dhe për nxitësit e tij nuk doli nga buzët e tij, asnjë emër nuk u përmend. Por pikërisht kjo shpërfillje në dukje ishte ogur më i keq për organizatorët e atentatit dhe për pasojat e aktit të tyre. Mua më erdhi edhe një herë në majë të hundës nga rrengjet që ofronte politika shqiptare. Mora leje, me kokën time, dhe u nisa për në Vlorë. Por pas disa ditësh doli që kisha rënë nga shiu në breshër! Ajo që po luhej në Vlorë, ishte doemos vetëm refleksi i asaj që po ndodhte në Tiranë, por e mjaftueshme megjithatë, për të çmendur një njeri normal. Si pasojë e manipulimeve të Partisë Demokratike, në Tiranë po bëheshin gjashtë javë pa arritur të formohej një qeveri. Si kërpurdha të helmuara në një moçal shpërthenin intrigat e grupeve dhe të partive: dora e kuqe dhe e zezë, organizata Bashkimi dhe shoqata të tjera revolucionare, anarkike, e më të shumtën qesharake, që mbillnin vetëm kaos. Këshilli i Regjencës dhe shumica e Asamblesë, gjatë një periudhe qetësie relative, u përpoqën të kalojnë kandidaturën e Iljaz bej Vrionit për kryeministër. Por dora e zezë (intelektualë të dështuar, nëpunës dhe oficerë të politizuar) e kërcënonte me vdekje kandidatin në rast se ai merrte në kabinetin e tij Ahmet Zogun. Rruga ishte bërë kështu gjykatës për fatet e vendit. Partitë demokratike kishin zgjedhur për zgjidhje hakmarrjen për vrasjen e Avni Rrustemit. Ata kërkonin që nga vrasja e një sektaristi ekstravagant të përligjnin një revolucion shoqëror, dhe në këtë anarki të përgjithshme, ata shpresonin, më në fund, që të fitonin një pushtet të pakufizuar. Kjo quhej asokohe demokraci në Shqipëri! Më së fundi, më 30 mars 1924, Këshilli I Regjencës ngarkoi Shefqet bej Vërlacin me krijimin e qeverisë së re. Misioni i tij ishte të përpiqej për vëllazërimin e rrymave të ndryshme politike dhe për rivendosjen e rendit dhe të idesë së shtetit: një dëshirë e devotshme, por thuajse e parealizueshme. Dhe meqenëse Shefqet Vërlaci mbahej si vjehrri i ardhshëm i Zogut, rryma demokrate u zemërua jo pak. Ajo u përpoq me të gjitha mënyrat që ta bënte qesharak programin e tij dhe ta vinte në lojë në sytë e popullit kabinetin e tij. Por kur pas dy javësh demokratëve iu ofruan dy poste në atë kabinet (Luigj Gurakuqi nga Shkodra për financat dhe doktor Fahriu nga Kosova, për arsimin), ata jo vetëm që I pranuan sakaq postet, por që në mbledhjen më të parë të Asamblesë, kënduan këngë lavdërimi për qeverinë dhe për qëllimet e larta, pa interes vetjak dhe atdhetare të Shefqet Vërlacit. Asnjëherë më shumë se në këtë pranverë të vitit 1924 papjekuria, egoizmi i skajshëm dhe intrigat e gjithmbarshme, nuk kanë luajtur rol më të mjerë në Shqipëri. Këto mbrapshti paralizuan gjithë aparatin shtetëror dhe kabinetit Vërlaci nuk I mbetej tjetër veçse nga mëngjesi në darkë të përpiqej për mbajtjen e rendit dhe të qetësisë. Gjatë këtyre ditëve ndodhi diçka që i nxeu edhe më tepër gjakrat. Një bandë kusarësh vrau dhe grabiti në pyllin e Mamurasit dy amerikanë të pakujdesshëm. Askush nuk e dinte se cilët ishin fajtorët, ndaj edhe nuk mund të orientoheshin. Demokratët e shfrytëzuan sakaq këtë ngjarje fatkeqe duke e akuzuar Zogun se ai i kishte vrarë amerikanët, për ti dhënë një provë botës se vetëm ai është në gjendje të vendosë qetësinë dhe rendin në Shqipëri. Natyrisht, një shpifje e tillë e ulët nuk do të kishte merituar as vëmendjen më të vogël, nëse më vonë (gusht 1924), pasi Partia Demokratike kishte marrë pushtetin, të mos inskenohej një proces gjyqësor i mirëfilltë, me dëshmitarë të rremë e më the të thashë, i cili fajësoi për këtë vrasje Ahmet Zogun.

*(vijon)*

_Ne vazhdimin tjeter do të mund të lexoni::
- Çfarë bëhej në Vlorë
- Si i harruan demokratët premtimet për Avni Rrustemin
- Çfarë i sugjerohej Eqrem bej Vlorës që të bëjë_

----------


## ILovePejaa

Nga të dyja anët parregullsitë ndiqnin njëra-tjetrën: demagogët shfajësoheshin për aktet e tyre të paligjshme se po vepronin në emër të çlirimit të popullit nga tirania, Partia qeveritare Konservatore mbrohej, duke thënë se gjendjet e jashtëzakonshme luftoheshin me masa të jashtëzakonshme

_Eqrem Bej Vlora: Kujtime (7)_


Një komedi e ngjashme ishte edhe ceremonia e nderimit para arkivolit të hapur të Avni Rrustemit në spitalin e Tiranës. Të gjithë ata që e quanin veten popull dhe demokratë kaluan përpara arkivolit të këtij karagjozi kriminel të cilin donin, me doemos, ta ngrinin në piedestalin e heroit kombëtar dhe të martirit. Me radhë, udhëheqësit e Partisë Demokratike ngjiteshin pranë arkivolit dhe zbraznin rrëketë e fjalëve të tyre, pa dashur tia dine se për popullin këto poza janë krejt të huaja, sepse ato shkelin zakonet dhe kuptimin e tij për dinjitetin njerëzor. Kjo shfaqje u zhvillua për një javë të tërë në Tiranë dhe pastaj në Vlorë, për gazin e gjithë kalamajve. Gjithë kjo shfaqje hipokrite ndiqte vetëm një qëllim: të ngrinte peshë zemrat e njerëzve dhe nga trazira e përgjithshme, të fitonte kapital politik. Në këtë vazhdë befas, Partia Demokratike vendosi ta transportojë të vdekurin në Vlorë, ta varrosë në një lëndinë të vogël trekëndëshe para barakës së teatrit dhe kinemasë në kryqëzimin e rrugës Skelë-Kaninë-Vlorë dhe përmbi të, të ngrejë një përmendore. Me qëllim gjoja, që ta përjetësojë. Në të vërtetë, pas tre muajsh grumbulli i dheut dukej krejt i lënë pas dore, ndërsa pas tre vjetësh ishte zhdukur fare Me vjegë se po përcjellin trupin vdekatar të atdhetarit të madh, shumë politikanë të mirëfilltë dhe asish të improvizuar u vunë në lëvizje nga Tirana dhe përmbytën Vlorën, si një luzmë karkalecash. Të ardhur nga të gjitha anët e Shqipërisë, ata u bashkuan atje me shokët e tyre në qytet. Që prej gati një jave ata kishin filluar të organizonin tubime, në të cilat flitej hapur për shkëputje nga Tirana, për mbajtjen në Vlorë të një seance të posaçme të Asamblesë Kombëtare, shkurt për një revolucion. Një herë qesh ftuar edhe unë në një tubim të tillë dhe vetëm aty e pashë se sa larg kishin shkuar këta kokënxehtë. Unë këputa çdo lidhje me ta dhe desha të qëndroja asnjanës dhe madje në kundërshtim me vetë miqtë e parties sime, të cilët përbënin shumicën e popullsisë dhe më nxisnin të vihesha në krye dhe ti dëbonim me dhunë nga qyteti këta luftënxitës. Ndër të gjitha pavendosmëritë në karrierën time politike për të cilat unë e qortoj veten, edhe kjo ishte e pafalshme. Pa asnjë mundim unë do të kisha mundur të merrja iniciativën, të dilja fitues dhe atëherë shumë gjëra në Shqipëri do të kishin rrjedhur ndryshe. Edhe kësaj here më mungoi bindja e duhur dhe entuziazmi i aventurës. Miku im shumë i nderuar, mëkëmbësi i mbretit të Italisë dhe Shqipërisë më 1939-43, shkëlqesia e Tij Françesko Jakomoni di St. Severino, më thoshte gjithmonë: Eqrem Bej, ju jeni këshilltari më i mirë dhe më I mprehtë që mund të përfytyrohet, por ju keni të metën se vetë nuk dëshironi kurrë të angazhoheni plotësisht! Shefi im i mirë dhe shakatar i atëhershëm kishte të drejtë, ndonëse ai harronte të shtonte se Quidquid agis, prudenter agas et respice finem!. Sepse mua po më rrëshqiste nën këmbë jo vetëm toka shqiptare, por edhe ajo italiane. Qeveria e Tiranës dërgoi në Vlorë toger Qazim Radovanin me tri kompani, të cilat do të mund të kishin mbështetur një operacion spastrimi, por unë nuk isha i sigurt se gjer ku duhej tu besoja fjalëve të miqve të partisë sime. Ata rrinin në shtëpinë time nga mëngjesi në darkë vonë, ndërkohë që unë vetë duhej të merresha edhe me dy miq të nderuar që banonin në shtëpi  përfaqësuesin gjerman zotin R.fon Kardorf dhe zotin prof. Ugolini. Vështrimi im depërtonte gjer thellë dhe pikaste thelbin komik të gjendjes. Në të gjitha sallonet e shtëpisë, me raki e kafe përpara, farkëtoheshin plane lufte ku të dukej vetja në rolin e shpëtimtarit të rendit dhe të disiplinës. Më vinte për të qeshur. E përsëris: për të pasur sukses në politikë nuk mjafton vetëm aftësia e madhe e gjykimit, pozicioni drejtues, apo edhe trimëria personale. Duhet, më tepër, të heqësh dorë nga çdo sense of humor, ta shtypësh zërin e ndërgjegjes dhe në çastin e duhur ti hedhësh të gjitha në lojë, edhe atëherë kur arsyeja të thotë njëqind herë jo. Unë nuk i kisha pra, këto veti - apo, mbase gabime, të nevojshme për të vënë në jetë vullnetin tim politik në Shqipëri. Ngjarjet në Vlorë gjetën jehonë edhe në veri të Shqipërisë (Shkodër). Këtu vepronte grupi politiko-letrar Ora e maleve, i drejtuar nga deputeti Luigj Gurakuqi, një njeri me kulturë të madhe, por edhe ambicioz jashtë çdo mase. Por konceptet e disciplines dhe të përkatësisë së anëtarit të një qeverie parlamentare ishin avulluar te këta demagogë gjer në atë shkallë, sa Luigj Gurakuqi, ministër i Financave në qeverinë e Shefqet Vërlacit, del si udhëheqës i rebelimit kundër vetë qeverisë së tij. Në malësinë e prefectures së Kosovës, vepronte kryengritësi I vjetër Bajram Curri, i cili merrte nga qeveria 330 napolona ar, si kolonel rezervë, për të mbajtur qetësinë dhe rendin, por në të vërtetë ai ishte vetë me rebelët dhe nxiste trazirat në vend. Për të frenuar veprimtarinë e tij, qeveria kishte lejuar të birin e armikut të tij të vjetër Riza bej Kryeziu, Ceno beun, të jetonte në tokën e lire shqiptare, edhe pse ai ishte nënshtetas jugosllav (nga Gjakova). Nga të dyja anët parregullsitë ndiqnin njëra-tjetrën: demagogët shfajësoheshin për aktet e tyre të paligjshme se po vepronin në emër të çlirimit të popullit nga tirania, Partia qeveritare Konservatore mbrohej, duke thënë se gjendjet e jashtëzakonshme luftoheshin me masa të jashtëzakonshme.

*(vijon)*

_Ne vazhdimin tjeter do të mund të lexoni:
- Si filloi kryengritja e Barjam Currit
- Si mori dhenë kryengritja kundër qeverisë
- A dëshironin të vënin diktaturë ushtarake demokratët_

----------


## ILovePejaa

Bajram Curri me disa qindra ndjekës të tij pushtoi Kukësin, kryeqendrën e prefekturës së Kosovës dhe shpalli kryengritjen kundër qeverisë së Tiranës. Curri pas një lufte të rreptë arriti të ketë sukses kundër qarkkomandantit Muharrem Bajraktari: por me krismat e para të pushkëve në Kukës, Rubikoni ishte kaluar

_Eqrem Bej Vlora: Kujtime (8)_


Ndërkaq në zallahinë e ideve, aksioneve dhe shfajësimeve u përvijua dalngadalë një e vërtetë e padiskutueshme: shqiptarët nuk I qeverisje dot me mjete parlamentare paqësore! Ministër i Mbrojtjes në qeverinë paraardhëse të Ahmet Zogut pati qenë kolonel Ismail Vatzati. Meqenëse ai nuk u zgjodh më në zonën e tij elektorale, Delvinë, u lut nga Shefqet Vërlaci që të jepte dorëheqjen nga posti; në vend të tij u emërua togeri Mustafa Aranitasi, një ushtarak i ndershëm dhe i zoti, me aftësi të mira teknike, por të dobëta politike. Kjo lëvizje disi e beftë funksionarësh bëri që gjashtë deputetë, miq të ishministrit të Mbrojtjes, ti kthejnë krahët Partisë Konservative dhe të bëhen me atë demokratike. Ishin këta minjtë e parë që braktisnin anijen që po mbytej? Kryeministri Shefqet Verlaci me mjetet e pakta që kishte në dorë, e më tepër me fjalë të mira, përpiqej ndershmërisht të mbante rendin në vend. Në vazhdë të politikës së tij paqëtuese, ai shpalli në Asamblenë Kombëtare se qeveria i ishte lutur Ceno bej Kryeziut të mos qëndronte më në pjesën shqiptare të Kosovës, por të vinte në Tiranë (26 prill 1924), edhe pse ai sipas ligjeve në fuqi, si shqiptar i përtejkufirit gëzonte të njëjtat të drejta si edhe çdo nënshtetas shqiptar. Ky gjest shpirtmadh i qeverisë, jo vetëm që nuk ndihmoi arritjen e qëllimit të dëshiruar, paqëtimin e shpirtrave, por përkundrazi solli pasoja krejt të papritura. Me tu larguar Ceno bej Kryeziu, Bajram Curri me disa qindra ndjekës të tij pushtoi Kukësin, kryeqendrën e prefekturës së Kosovës dhe shpalli kryengritjen kundër qeverisë së Tiranës. Curri pas një lufte të rreptë arriti të ketë sukses kundër qarkkomandantit Muharrem Bajraktari: por me krismat e para të pushkëve në Kukës, Rubikoni ishte kaluar. Dhe kështu kjo kryengritje e turpshme kundër shumicës absolute të zgjedhur në Asamblenë Kombëtare, kundër qeverisë legale, mori më në fund, formë të hapur. Komandant i garnizonit të Shkodrës ishte toger Rexhep Shala, një ish-oficer turk i klasit të tretë, një ushtarak ambicioz, i biri i një malësori, i cili, bashkë me kolegun e tij në Shqipërinë e Jugut, toger Qazim Qafëzezin, synonte të vendoste një diktaturë ushtarake. Programi i obskurantistëve demokratë ishte: shpërndarja e Asamblesë Legjislative, krijimi i një qeverie ushtarake me vetëm tre ministra civilë (për financat, arsimin dhe drejtësinë) dhe zgjedhje të reja për një kuvend popullor. Këto synime demagogët i quanin të lira, demokratike dhe të drejta! Megjithëkëtë njerëzit ende nuk e kishin marrë seriozisht këtë lëvizje, edhe pse ajo tashmë kishte paralizuar qeverinë dhe Asamblenë Kombëtare. Në Tiranë deputetët ishin përpjekur disa herë të mblidheshin, por ata nuk përbënin dot shumicën vendimmarrëse sepse numri I tyre ishte rrudhur në 49. Ndërkaq Shkodra ra në duart e rebelëve. Por ndërtesa qeveritare edhe nëpunësit e saj nuk u dhanë. I vetmi zyrtar që në këtë kohë e kreu deri në fund detyrën e tij ishte komandanti i xhandarmërisë, kapiten Ferit bej Gabo Frashëri. Ai nuk deshi të bëjë kompromise me kryengritësit dhe më 31 maj 1924, u barrikadua në ndërtesën qeveritare. Aty edhe mbeti i vrarë. Ai ishte një burrë trim, krenar dhe besnik i detyrës e i thirrjes së të parëve, njeri që e mbajti lart sa e sa here nderin e fisit të vet. Edhe në Vlorë lëvizja po bënte përparime. Major Qazim Radovicka me tri kompanitë e tij, mbante një qëndrim asnjanës. Ndonëse vinte çdo ditë në shtëpinë time për të pirë kafe dhe raki, ai u qëndronte larg bisedave për luftën të miqve, tashmë të ndezur keqas, të partisë sime. Disa ditë më vonë ia behu toger Qazim Qafëzezi me ushtrinë e tij prej 200-300 burrash. Ky kokëtul sqimatar kishte ngecur keqas në rrjetën e një partie, e cila hollë-hollë, ishte e huaj dhe armiqësore për të. Edhe në këtë çast qeveria qendrore e kishte fuqinë (po të ishte një njeri i vendosur në krye të saj), ta shpërndante bandën revolucionare. Forcat e mbledhura në Tiranë dhe përreth saj (afro 7000 burra), si edhe njerëzit besnikë ndaj qeverisë, do të kishin mjaftuar plotësisht për tu dhënë dërmën këtyre plehrave. Por bejlerët, për të cilët është shpifur aq shumë (jo agallarët dhe njerëzit e tjerë të shquar të vendit), u trembën prej përgjegjësisë së një lufte civile, deri ditën që kundërshtarët e tyre, që e dinin mirë se çduhej të bënin, i dëbuan të gjithë si qen të zgjebosur, apo i futën nëpër burgje! Kjo dëshmon edhe një herë se sa larg mendësisë së popullit kishin ngelur ata. Më kot këshillonte Zogu për masa energjike, më kot i lutej ai qeverisë të hidhej poshtë protesta e deputetëve të Korçës, të cilët I trembeshin një ndërhyrjeje greke dhe ti besohej atij komanda e përgjithshme që të rivendoste rendin brenda javës; kryeministri gjeti forca vetëm për të dhënë dorëheqjen, siç dëshironin rebelët dhe për tia kaluar detyrën Iljaz bej Vrionit. Gjatë një tubimi në Vlorë (23 maj 1923) rebelët kishin premtuar se, po të ndodhte kështu ata hiqnin dorë nga kryengritja. Por ata pritën që Ministria e Brendshme ti jepej toger Rexhep Shalës dhe Ministria e Mbrojtjes toger Qazim Qafëzezit. Kur kjo nuk u bë ata filluan nga dy drejtime marshimin drejt Tiranës. Ndërkaq Ahmet Zogu ishte emëruar nga qeveria kryekomandant i trupave qeveritare. Mirëpo ky emërim vinte shumë vonë dhe në çastin e fundit as Ahmet Zogu nuk mund të bënte mrekullira.

*(vijon)*

_Ne vazhdimin tjeter do të mund të lexoni:
- Si rrodhi kryengritja
- Si dështoi në Vlorë xhandarmëria dhe ushtria
- Si e lëshoi qeveria edhe një rast për ti dhënë fund kryengritjes_

----------


## ILovePejaa

_Eqrem Bej Vlora: Kujtime (9)_


Që më 19 maj 1924, komandanti i grupit verior të rebelëve, toger Shala, kishte dërguar një repart ushtarësh për të marrë Lezhën. Por ata u zmbrapsën nga populli dhe xhandarmëria dhe mundën të vendosen vetëm në rrënojat e kalasë së vjetër. Tri a katër ditë më vonë filloi marshimi I kryengritësve nga Vlora në Tiranë. Në Vlorë xhandarmëria dhe ushtria kishin dështuar: major Taip Shkodra, njëkohësisht edhe komandant i shkollës së xhandarmërisë në Ujët e Ftohtë, si edhe major Qazim Radovicka, i vunë trupat e tyre nën komandën e toger Qafëzezit (250 xhandarë dhe 270 ushtarë) dhe u urdhëruan të formojnë pararojën e marshimit mbi Tiranë. Grupi kryesor përbëhej nga disa qindra ushtarë dhe po aq civilë të armatosur. Edhe një herë qeveria pati mundësi që me anë të një veprimi energjik ti jepte fund kësaj komedie, kur më 28 maj 1924, trupat besnike të qeverisë, nën komandën e kapiten Demës, rrethuan në Ardenicë major Taip Shkodrën me forcat e tij. Por kryeministri i ri Iljaz bej Vrioni i qëndroi besnik parimit të mosveprimit dhe dha urdhër të shmanget çdo gjakderdhje. Kështu ndodhi që rebelët i shpëtuan ndëshkimit të merituar dhe më 2 qershor morën Beratin dhe Lezhën, më 8 qershor Lushnjën dhe Peshkopinë, në 9 qershor Kavajën dhe më 10 qershor Tiranën. Dy ditë më parë anëtarët e qeverisë dhe deputetët kishin ikur në brendësi të vendit, ose nëpërmjet Durrësit jashtë vendit, ndërsa Zogu vetëm atë ditë, bashkë me njerëzit e tij, ishte larguar për në Homesh. Kishte mbaruar kështu edhe akti i dytë I komedisë. Një turmë e mbledhur dosido, pa lidhje të brendshme, pa një ideal të përbashkët, pa asnjë organizim, e shtyrë dhe e njëjësuar vetëm nga ambicia dhe lakmia, e panjohur dhe pa përvojë, kishte fituar dhe kishte marrë në dorë fatet e vendit, vetëm e vetëm ngaqë ish-klasa e lartë nuk kishte arritur ta luante rolin e saj për arsye shkujdesjeje, paaftësie, dembelie, zemërvogëlsie dhe mungese uniteti! Të gjitha këto të pakuptueshme dhe të pamotivuara! Në udhëkryqin e zhvillimit shoqëror të Shqipërisë, fati mori anën e zhvillimit demokratik dhe me orientim të majtë. Këtu nuk mund të ndryshohej më asgjë, dhe këtë rrethanë më vonë e mori parasysh edhe Zogu, kur gjatë regjimit të tij diktatorial, nuk favorizoi bejlerët që e ndihmuan të ngjitej, por borgjezinë e re në ngjitje. Në themel, revolucioni demokratik urrehej jo vetëm nga ish-klasa e lartë, e dëmtuar dhe e kërcënuar rëndë, por edhe nga vetë populli i thjeshtë. Ai ishte i huaj dhe pak I përshtatur ndaj mendësisë së tij, kishte shumë zhurmë dhe shumë fjalë të bujshme. Për shekuj me radhë populli kishte jetuar nën një regjim të topitur dhe kishte gjetur qetësinë e mbase, edhe lumturinë e tij. Ndaj tani atij nuk i pëlqente që ky shtet të prishej me risi teorike dhe të pakuptueshme. Një pjesë e rebelëve kërkonte ta shkatërronte rendin e vjetër, të fuste ide dhe mënyra jetese të reja, të cilat u binin ndesh traditave dhe të gjitha shprehive të popullit, kjo shkonte larg! Bëhej fjalë për nocionet më të shenjta dhe më thelbësore të mënyrës shqiptare të jetesës! Idetë e barazisë, të lirisë dhe të vëllazërimit që këta njerëz predikonin, sipas shembullit të Revolucionit Francez, te populli shqiptar kishin pasur prej kohësh një kuptim tjetër nga ai i vendeve të Evropës demokratike. Çdo shqiptari, kur ishte puna për nderin dhe të drejtën e tij, i dukej vetja e barabartë (në mos më e mirë) me tjetrin, secili ishte I lirë në rrethin e tij të bënte dhe të lejonte çtë donte dhe askush nuk kërkonte të ishte me doemos vëllai i tjetrit, nëse ky nuk e kishte zgjedhur me vullnet të lirë për vëlla. Fakti që beu, agai dhe afendikoi nuk ua jepnin vajzat e tyre malësorëve, kjo nuk ishte tjetër veçse e drejta e tyre e natyrshme për të vepruar me vullnet të lirë. Miku im personal dhe kundërshtari politik, metropoliti shumë i kulturuar, Fan Noli tha një ditë: Ky vend i çuditshëm nuk ka shok në botë. Këtu shpesh bej mund të jetë një fshatar, fshatari një patric; të gjithëve, nën ato gunat e lypësit iu duket vetja kalorës I barabartë dhe madhështor sa edhe tjetri. Këtu ndryshimi midis të pasurit dhe të varfrit, midis të madhit dhe të voglit, midis të fortit dhe të dobëtit, fshihet nga ndjesia e dinjitetit të barabartë, apo edhe e përshtatjes. Këtu është sinori midis mënyrës evropiane dhe asaj aziatike të jetesës, midis koncepteve sociale gjermane dhe latine, midis etikës së krishterë dhe asaj myslimane, këtu është paleta ku ngërthehen të gjitha ngjyrat dhe dritëhijet, të gjitha reflekset e së kaluarës dhe e së tashmes. Ky burrë i mençur u bë shtytësi dhe simboli i këtij revolucioni, gjoja shoqëror dhe ekonomik. Fitorja e tij e solli atë në karrigen e kryeministrit (16 qershor 1924). Zgjedhja u bë me short, si në lojërat e fatit. Mëtues për këtë post ishin Sulejman bej Delvina, Qazim Koculi dhe Fan Noli, secili kishte miqtë dhe kundërshtarët e vet. Një votim I rregullt parlamentar nuk mund të bëhej, sepse, e para, nuk kishte fare parlament, e dyta, edhe sikur të kishte, deputetët demokratë nuk përbënin shumicën. Atëherë u përdor një sistem special. U hodhën në një shportë tri pusulla me emrat e të tre kandidatëve dhe pastaj u mor një fëmijë i popullit (mbase ndonjë arixhofkë e vogël) të nxirrte njërën nga këto pusulla. Fati zgjodhi Fan Nolin dhe ai u bë kryeministër.

*(vijon)*

_Ne vazhdimin tjeter do të mund të lexoni:
- Kush ishte Fan Noli?
- Çfarë bëhej në emër të kryeministrit Noli?
- Si u varros edhe ai pak respekt që gëzonin revolucionarët?_

----------


## ILovePejaa

Duke qenë se në regjimin e ri po ndodhnin më tepër komedi se tragjedi, duke qenë se më tepër se despotic dhe tiranik ai ishte qesharak, ndodhi që ai pak prestigj i qeverisë revolucionare u varros shumë shpejt

_Eqrem Bej Vlora: Kujtime (10)_


Fan Noli (Stilian Mavromati) u lind në vitin 1883 në fshatin shqipfolës të Ibrik Tepesë, në afërsi të Edrenesë. Përgatitjen për tu bërë më vonë çu bë, ai ua detyron (rrjedhojë e politikës së turqve për ti parë si grekë të gjithë ortodoksët, edhe kur ata flisnin gjuhë tjetër) shkollave greke në fshatin e lindjes dhe në Stamboll. Pas mbarimit të gjimnazit, ai jetoi disa kohë në kryeqytetin turk, duke bërë punë të ndryshme. Meqë kishte prirje për aktor, filloi të luajë në skenën e një trupe të vogël teatrale në skelën e Galatas. Një ditë fati e solli që të takohej me ca priftërinj rusë. Zgjuarësia dhe prirja e tij për studime filozofike tërhoqën vëmendjen e murgjëve të cilët vazhduan ta ndihmonin edhe më tej, derisa ai u pranua në një seminar fetar në Rusi. Pas gjashtë vjetësh u dorëzua prift dhe për njohuritë e tij gjuhësore, u dërgua në një mision rus në Amerikë. Këtu filloi për Fan Nolin (emri i marrë si prift) karriera, ku ai u bë vërtet i madh dhe fitoi mirënjohjen e bashkatdhetarëve të tij shqiptarë, lufta e tij për çlirimin e kishës ortodokse të Shqipërisë nga ndikimi grek. Ideja nuk ishte e re: të gjithë popujt e tjerë të Ballkanit, në rrjedhë të shek. të 19 ishin ndarë me mundim nga kisha greko-ortodokse në Stamboll dhe kishin themeluar kishat e tyre autoqefale. Por askush nuk kishte guxuar, deri atëhere, tu tregonte 300.000 shqiptarëve ortodoksë rrugën e emancipimit dhe të përgatiste mjetet për këtë. Së pari Fan Nolit iu desh të përkthente në shqip të gjitha tekstet e nevojshme për ritet fetare. Me zgjidhjen e kësaj detyre të nevojshme për ekzistencën e një pjese të rëndësishme të kombit shqiptar, me themelimin e një kishe shqiptare-ortodokse autoqefale, Fan Noli e futi veten në radhën e atdhetarëve më të mëdhenj shqiptarë. Nga pikëpamja politiko-partiake mund të mos jesh me të për qëndrimin e tij socialist, madje, herë-herë, komunist, por në këtë pikë nuk i duhet ngrënë haku; ai e shpëtoi pjesën ortodokse të popullit shqiptar, për Shqipërinë dhe për etninë shqiptare. Por ka edhe veti e merita të tjera që e radhisin atë ndër burrat e mëdhenj të popullit shqiptar. Veprimtaria e tij letrare shkonte nga përkthimet e shkrimeve kishtare deri tek ato të Shekspirit dhe Gëtes, një seri e pambarim veprash të shkruara, të gjitha me një shqipe të bukur, të kuptueshme, ndonëse pakëz folklorike. Këtë njeri pra, i cili pak kuptonte nga politika, e sidomos nga ajo që quhet e tillë në Shqipëri, i cili nuk kishte haber nga administrimi, e nxorën në krye. Dhe çfarë nuk u bë me emrin e Fan Nolit, shumë herë madje edhe pa dijeninë e tij! Disa ditë pas hyrjes së çlirimtarëve në Tiranë dhe para syve të qeverisë, u bënë ca gabime qesharake, apo më mirë ti quajmë çilimillëqe. Grupe të rinjsh të Bashkimit, veshur me ca rroba liri, një shkërbim i keq I uniformës fashiste, filluan të bridhnin nëpër Tiranë duke kërkuar njerëz të nderuar, të cilët i detyronin të pinin vaj recini. Për botëkuptimin e tij konservativ si viktimë e këtij poshtërimi ishte shënuar edhe deputeti Salih Efendiu nga Vuçiterrna e Kosovës. Nja njëzet bashkimistë e vunë në mes viganin flokëverdhë dhe i zgjatën, duke qeshur, shishen me vaj recini. Salih Efendiu e mori atë me qetësi, u mbështet pas murit pranë dhe ia përplasi shishen me sa fuqi pati atij që ishte më pranë, pastaj nxori revolverin dhe thirri: Unë nuk jam nga ata që mund të turpërohen nga plehra si ju. Në qoftë se ju ngulni këmbë që të më jepni me përdhunë vaj recini, atëhere dijeni, çdo gllënjkë do të kushtojë një jetë njeriu. Kush ka dëshirë ta paguajë këtë çmim, le ta bëjë provën e parë! Ata u shpërndanë sakaq dhe u fshehën si minjtë! Dhe ishin të gjithë të armatosur! Ja pra edhe një dëshmi tjetër se sa pak e njihnin karakterin e popullit shqiptar këta gjysmë të arsimuar, të vjetër e të rinj, të cilët dëshironin të sillnin në Shqipëri ato që kishin parë në dhe të huaj dhe që ata i quanin reforma shoqërore. Duke qenë se në regjimin e ri po ndodhnin më tepër komedi se tragjedi, duke qenë se më tepër se despotik dhe tiranik ai ishte qesharak, ndodhi që ai pak prestigj i qeverisë revolucionare u varros shumë shpejt. Vdekjet dhe vrasjet do ta kishin ndezur urrejtjen ndaj saj, por nuk do të kishin prekur nderimin. Një qeveri që bëhet qesharake, është e mbaruar. Shkoi gjer atje sa merreshin me shaka edhe hapat seriozë dhe të rrezikshëm të autoriteteve. Pas marrjes së pushtetit, qeveria ngriti një gjykatë speciale, e cila lypsej të dënonte krimet e parties konservatore. Natyrisht një vjegë për të arrestuar gjithë ata njerëz që ishin të padëshiruar për qeverinë. Në Berat u arrestua Neshat bej Vrioni, një shakaxhi I njohur. Prokurori i drejtohet me rreptësi: I pandehur! Ju akuzoheni se keni shkaktuar dhe keni marrë pjesë në vëllavërasje. Çthua për këtë akuzë? Po - i përgjigjet me të qeshur Neshat beu - unë kam qenë aty kur u rrahën vëllezërit, por jo se rrahjen e shkaktova unë, sepse që kur kanë ardhur në këtë botë vëllezërit shqiptarë janë rrahur gjithmonë me njëri-tjetrin. Por për vrasje nuk bëhet fjalë! Unë i numërova vëllezërit përpara dhe pas rrahjes. Dhe ke parë ti? Në numërimin e dytë më dolën disa qindra vëllezër më shumë se në të parin! Gjyqtarët e populli në sallë ia krisën gazit me të madhe.

*(vijon)*

_Ne vazhdimin tjeter do të mund të lexoni:
- Si e shpëtoi babanë e tij Eqrem Bej Vlora
- Si u arrestua Eqrem Bej Vlora
- Në cilin burg u mbajt Eqrem Bej Vlora_

----------


## ILovePejaa

Në kryeqytet, si burg për ne ishte caktuar kazerma e re. Një godinë e bukur dhe e re në një kodër të vogël, disi mënjanë qytetit, me dhoma të bollshme e plot dritë. Të mos ishte mendimi se ishim të burgosur, them se qëndrimi në ato dhoma me atë tarracë të madhe në katin e parë, madje do të më kishte pëlqyer

_Eqrem Bej Vlora: Kujtime (11)_


Në mars të 1924-s, kur gjendja në Shqipëri filloi të përkeqësohet, im atë, duke pasur merakun tonë, erdhi nga Roma në Vlorë dhe pati mundësi kështu të përjetonte zhvillimin e komedisë. Me këtë rast ai u pat dërguar Ahmet Zogut e disa të tjerëve letra me këshilla dhe mendime. Këto letra u zbuluan në Tiranë. Miqtë na lajmëruan se edhe emri i tij ishte futur në listat e atyre që do të nxirreshin në gjyq. Ne duhej ta dërgonim atë sa më shpejt në një vend të sigurt. Unë dhe vëllai e çuam babanë me shpejtësi në vilën e kushëririt tonë të vdekur, Siri beut, që na ishte lënë në ruajtje, duke qenë se vajzat e tij të mitura i kishte marrë në Elbasan daja i tyre, Shefqet bej Vërlaci. Prej aty, me barkën tonë e çuam në anijen italiane të postës që ishte ankoruar në Skelë. Tani që e kishim siguruar, ne morëm frymë të lehtësuar. Mirëpo tani duhej të bëja unë hesap hakmarrjen e demokratëve. Jo se unë isha shquar me ndonjë veprimtari veçanërisht energjike ndaj tyre (gjë që mund ta kasha bërë lehtë), por sepse ata me këto aksione spektakulare dëshironin të shuanin përgjithmonë breroren e lavdisë së bejlerëve. Ishte ora tetë e mëngjesit e një dite të nxehtë korriku, kur një shërbëtor futet në dhomën time dhe më lajmëron se kanë ardhur dy xhandarë dhe duan të bisedojnë me mua. Lajmi nuk më gëzoi edhe fort, por sidoqoftë porosita që ti fusin në sallonin e katit të dytë. Ata më thanë se kishin urdhër të më shoqëronin në komandën e xhandarmërisë. Unë u kërkova kohë për tu veshur, u ngjita në papafingo dhe nga baxhua vura re se gjithë kopshti ishte rrethuar. E kuptova sakaq që isha i arrestuar! Me të pesë a gjashtë njerëzit e mi unë mund të mbrohesha, ta zemë një apo dy orë, por për të ikur nuk mund të bëhej fjalë. Aq më tepër që nuk e vlente mundimi të merrej në sy një rrezik i tillë. Atëherë iu nënshtrova fatit, mora dy nga njerëzit e mi dhe shkova në xhandarmëri. Komandant asokohe ka qenë kapiten Aziz Çami, një djalë energjik. Pikëpamjet e tij politike unë tashmë i dija. Ai ishte i biri i një fillrojtësi të telegrafës, të ikur nga Çamëria dhe anëtar i disa grupimeve politike, të cilat fillimisht ishin me Zogun, tani kishin dalë kundër tij. Ai më priti me shumë mirësjellje, më tregoi urdhrin e arrestit, lëshuar nga prokurori I Gjykatës speciale dhe mu lut që, atë natë të bujtja në një nga dhomat e postkomandës dhe nesër do të më përcillnin për në Tiranë. Unë kisha të drejtë të sillja nga shtëpia shtresa dhe ushqime, si edhe të takohesha
me njerëz. Nuk shkuan as dy orë, kur hapet dera dhe brenda hyn Avni bej Delvina, kushëriri i im. Edhe ai ishte arrestuar dhe sjellë këtu nga Gjirokastra. Tani burgimi u bë disi më i pranueshëm. Ndërkaq nëna dhe tezja kishin mobilizuar miqtë tanë. Të nesërmen në mëngjes, kur në orën 6, të shoqëruar nga 10 xhandarë, ne u nisëm në këmbë (kjo për të na poshtëruar) drejt Tiranës, para dhe prapa nesh vinin 10 makina me njerëzit tanë, që rrugës të mos ndodhte edhe me mua ajo që i kishte ndodhur kushëririt tim Siri beu. Në Fier gjendja ndryshoi; atje e urdhëronte xhandarmërinë nëntoger Xhevdet Çelo, një pinjoll I shtëpisë së fortë të Picarëve në Labëri. Stërgjyshi i tij, Çelo Picari, në vitin 1827 e kishte paralajmëruar Ismail bej Vlorën, të thirrur atëhere në Janinë (dhe të vrarë tradhtisht) nga serasqeri Reshit Pasha (Derbeharl), të mos shkonte me këmbët e veta tek armiku dhe madje edhe e kishte shoqëruar një copë udhë, pa arritur, megjithatë, tia kthente mendjen. Xhevdet Çelo pra, ishte mik i vjetër i shtëpisë sonë! Ne u pritëm dhe u sajdisëm më së miri në komandën e xhandarmërisë dhe të nesërmen vazhduam rrugën me makinë, a thua se ishim të ftuar nderi. Në kryeqytet, si burg për ne ishte caktuar kazerma e re. Një godinë e bukur dhe e re në një kodër të vogël, disi mënjanë qytetit, me dhoma të bollshme e plot dritë. Të mos ishte mendimi se ishim të burgosur, them se qëndrimi në ato dhoma me atë tarracë të madhe në katin e parë, madje do të më kishte pëlqyer. Ne kishim secili dyshekun e vet; ushqimi, përsëri, i veçantë, na vinte nga një restorant aty pranë, ndërsa xhandarët e gjorë ishin të lumtur kur kishin rast të na shërbenin. Një ditë më vjen njoftimi zyrtar nga kryetari i Gjykatë speciale, ku më kërkohej të vihesha në shërbim të hetuesit të çështjes, avokat Abdyl Kuçit. Unë nuk e duroja dot këtë kokorosh arrogant, një nga më të paturpshmit në Vlorë. Dhe kështu u përgjigja me shkrim se nuk pranoj në asnjë mënyrë të vi në kontakt dhe të bisedoj për çfarëdo teme me këtë njeri. Një hap, doemos, i kuturisur, sepse mosbesimi që tregoja ndaj këtij njeriu dhe kushtet që vija më poshtë, nuk i përkisnin, doemos vetëm personit të zotit Abdyl Kuçi, por në radhë të parë gjykatës speciale dhe qeverisë, megjithatë unë po i prisja pasojat i qetë dhe i kënaqur. Pas një jave (ka qenë mbase mesi i shtatorit) mora një njoftim të ri: hetuesi ishte ndërruar dhe tani do të kisha punë me avokat Rasim Babameton nga Gjirokastra, një mendjemadh i rrallë. Pyetjet dhe përgjigjet midis nesh ishin të gjitha poza: akuzat ose ishin krejt të trilluara, ose të tilla që nuk përbënin akuzë. Unë e humba durimin. Le tI japim fund kësaj komedie, Rasim efendi!, i thashë. Ju, sikundër unë, e dini për bukuri se ky proces është kurdisur vetëm e vetëm për të më trembur dhe për të më poshtëruar mua. Por kjo nuk do të ndodhë kurrë, sepse unë qëndroj më lart se ata që kërkojnë të më nxijnë!

*(vijon)*

_Ne vazhdimin tjeter do të mund të lexoni:
- A qëndroi gjatë Eqerm Bej Vlora në burg?
- Çfarë i tha kryeministri Fan Noli pasi qe liruar?
- Si i shpëtoi pritës për ta vrarë Eqrem Bej Vlora?_

----------


## ILovePejaa

Ishte buzëmbrëmje kur ne po kalonim urën e Vjosës. Aty shohim të vijë drejt nesh makina e tregtarit të madh Nebil Gjata nga Fieri nga ku na bënë shenjë të ndaleshim. Vëllai i tij më i vogël, Ismail Gjata, po vinte nga Vlora dhe shprehu frikën se poshtë fshatit Bestrovë ishte organizuar një pritë

_Eqrem Bej Vlora: Kujtime (12)_


U ktheva në burg qejfprishur, por atje më priste një befasi e këndshme. Hasan Biçaku, njeri i qejfeve, kishte siguruar nga shoku i tij, ministri i Mbrojtjes Qazim Qafëzezi, lejen për të na shtruar një darkë të mirë. Në tarracën e kazermës ishte shtruar një tryezë madhështore: raki, meze, byrek, bakllava dhe një mori pjatash të tjera formonin motivin kryesor të mbrëmjes për ne, si edhe për muzikantët e arixhinjtë që na rrinin përreth; në gosti morën pjesë edhe rojat tona dhe unë vura re se sa mire bisedonin ata me të burgosurit e tyre. Unë pashë gjithashtu dhe bëra çudi edhe me kolegët e mi, se sa shpejt e gjetën ata tonin e duhur me njerëzit e popullit, sa miqësisht silleshin ata me rojat e tyre, pa i lejuar vetes asnjë distancim apo ndjenjë epërsie. Një botë kjo me të vërtetë e përmbysur, një burg ky me të vërtetë i çuditshëm dhe gazmor në një vend edhe më të çuditshëm. Nga fundi i shtatorit njoftohem se isha i lire dhe se mund të qëndroja ku të doja, në Tiranë apo në Vlorë. Arrestimi im kishte rënë në sy dhe kishte shkaktuar pakënaqësi në rrethet e moderuara të Partisë Demokratike. Pas lirimit unë i bëra një vizitë kryeministrit Fan Noli, i cili më priti buzagaz: Ju nuk mund të bënit përjashtim, mik i dashur! Çdo njeri i ndershëm në Shqipëri duhet të provojë së paku një herë, burgun! Pastaj i bëra një vizitë edhe gjysmëdiktatorit Qazim Qafëzezi, që ziente nga energjia (ai flinte tërë ditën dhe bënte qejf tërë natën), i cili me atë ndershmërinë e tij të tejskajshme më siguroi se do tua pres çapojtë atyre plehrave! dhe më tha që për çdo hall ti drejtohesha atij. Në hotel Vianzoni, ku unë desha të qetësoja disi shpirtin dhe trupin në tryezën time në kopsht, vinin çdo natë një mori bosash të Partisë Demokratike dhe shkriheshin në bisedë miqësore me mua gjer natën vonë. Unë po e mbaja përsëri shtruar sofrën sipas zakonit të vjetër të bejlerëve! Mirëpo, nga ana tjetër, kjo u ngjallte mosbesim dhe zili këtyre intrigantëve. Ata propozuan që të arrestohesha përsëri dhe atëherë unë vendosa të largohesha sa më parë nga Tirana. Sepse e dija, që në çdo revolucion vala e parë është shumë më pak e rrezikshme se tallazet që vijnë pas. Shkova në Fier, qëndrova aty tri ditë te farefisi im, Vrionët dhe pastaj u nisa për në Vlorë i shoqëruar nga dy kushërinjtë Vrioni, që lavdi Zotit, ishin mjaft frikacakë; mirëpo, mbase pikërisht frikës së tyre ia detyroj unë jetën. Ishte buzëmbrëmje kur ne po kalonim urën e Vjosës. Aty shohim të vijë drejt nesh makina e tregtarit të madh Nebil Gjata nga Fieri nga ku na bënë shenjë të ndaleshim. Vëllai i tij më i vogël, Ismail Gjata, po vinte nga Vlora dhe shprehu frikën se poshtë fshatit Bestrovë ishte organizuar një pritë, ata kishin parë persona të dyshimtë që fshiheshin ferrave, ndërsa dy pengesa me tel gjembaç kishin zënë rrugën. Meqenëse kudo në botë kujdesi është nëna e urtësisë, ne u kthyem mbrapsht. Po atë mbrëmje unë shkrova dhe i dërgova një letër komandantit të xhandarmërisë në Vlorë, major Taip Shkodrës, ku me fjalë mjaft të vrazhda i njohtoja për pritën dhe e bëja me dijeni se këndej e tutje do të kujdesesha vetë për mbrojtjen time. Njëkohësisht dërgova një njeri te disa miq në qytet dhe në rrethinat e Vlorës, për tiu njoftuar çkishte ndodhur. Të nesërmen, për të më marrë në Fier, erdhën 10 makina të mbushura me njerëzit më të shquar të krahinës, agallarë, fshatarë të pasur, tregtarë, gjithë-gjithë nja 50 veta, të cilët u pritën dhe u gostitën princërisht në shtëpinë e Vrionëve. Këtë vazhdar reklame unë e pata provokuar qëllimisht edhe pse, në të vërtetë, i urrej këto lloj demonstrimesh. Le të bindeshin edhe një herë demokratët se çvlerë kishte ende një bej, të cilin ata donin ta flaknin tej si paçavure! Tani ata vërshuan përsëri në shtëpi! Të gjithë oportunistët që i njihja aq mirë, me në krye prefektin Seit Qemali nga Kanina, sepse ku ta dish se nga çanë do të merrte kandari! Kaluan kështu tre muaj pritjeje. Tanimë po bëhej gjithnjë më e qartë se kjo farsë e qeverisë nuk mund të vazhdonte përjetë. Për këtë kishte ndihmuar vetë Partia Demokratike. Po forcohej gjithnjë më shumë bindja e përgjithshme, se një regjim i tillë qesharak mund të rrezikojë ekzistencën e Shqipërisë dhe paqen me fqinjët. Me gabimet e qeverisë në Tiranë dhe në krahina mund të shkruhej një libër i tërë. Të mos ishte rrethana që këta njerëz ishin të paditur, të papërvojë, të papjekur dhe lakmiqarë, që i shfajësonte për marrëzitë, ata duheshin mbyllur të gjithë në çmendinë. Po të analizoje programin e qeverisë së Fan Nolit, të shpallur në qershor 1924, në vështrimin e parë mund të mendoje se ai përmbante kuintesencën e të gjitha parimeve të arsyeshme të një qeverie bashkëkohore, liberale. E kush mund të ishte kundër një programi të tillë në shekullin e 20? Me siguri asnjë evropianoperëndimor, por ama, çdo shqiptar! Sepse të gjitha këto premtime të mëdha ishin praktikisht të pavlefshme. Ato e shkundnin kaq fort skeletin e kalbur të shoqërisë shqiptare dhe të mënyrës së saj të jetesës, saqë rreziku I shembjes ishte shumë më i madh sesa disa përfitime që gjithsesi, mund të priteshin nga vënia në jetë e këtij programi. Por për këtë shqetësoheshin shumë pak njerëz. Ata e dinin se në këtë vend gjysmëlindor gjellën nuk e hanin të nxehtë, sapo hiqej nga zjarri dhe shpresonin te koha dhe rrethanat.

*(vijon)*

_Ne vazhdimin tjeter do të mund të lexoni:
- Çfarë ishte organizata Bashkimi
- Çu bë me Ahmet Bej Zogun
- Kush i ndihmoi Ahmet Bej Zogut të ikte në Jugosllavi
- Si e shihte Jugosllavia Ahmet Bej Zogun_

----------


## ILovePejaa

Pasi u largua nga Tirana më 10 qershor 1924, bashkë më njerëzit e vet, Ahmet Zogu u vendos në Homesh të Dibrës, me qëllim që të dilte në Jugosllavi. Rrugën për këtë ia kishte hapur kunati i tij Ceno bej Kryeziu nga Gjakova, i vetmi shqiptar në Kosovën e pushtuar që e kishte mirë me autoritetet jugosllave

_Eqrem Bej Vlora: Kujtime (13)_


Fillimisht nuk dukej aspak sikur organizata Bashkimi, e cila në Tiranë, Shkodër dhe qytete të tjera ecte në gjurmët e lëvizjes së të rinjve fashistë në Itali, do të lejonte tërheqje nga programi. Shumica e anëtarëve ishin nxënës të ndërsyer të shkollës së mesme, që nën drejtimin e disa aventurierëve të interesuar, shërbenin si vegla të verbra të trazirës dhe të anarkisë. Pa qenë të autorizuar nga askush, ata llomotisnin dhe me skajshmërinë e tyre kërcënonin madje, edhe qeverinë duke i bërë ultimatume. Nocioni i ligjshmërisë po zhytej e po fundosej gjithnjë e më shumë në vorbullën e anarkisë. Anëtarët e Këshillit të Lartë të shtetit ishin tërhequr nga postet e tyre; I fundit sosh, Sotir Peci (nga Korça), që kishte mbetur ende në Tiranë, për arsye të ndalimeve kushtetutore, nuk mund të nënshkruante më asnjë dekret, kështu që edhe ai u tërhoq nga posti. Më 2 korrik 1924 kryeministri Fan Noli mori përsipër edhe funksionet e Regjencës, të cilat më parë i kishte ushtruar një Këshill Shteti me katër anëtarë. Kush e zgjodhi apo kush e emëroi atë? Askush! Demokratët që për vite me radhë ishin ngjirur duke kërkuar ligjshmëri dhe liri parlamentare, vendosën tani vetë një diktaturë, e cila, për më tepër, kishte të keqen se nuk merrej seriozisht nga askush, përderisa ajo nuk zbatonte asnjë masë dhune. Mbetej kështu vetëm shpallja e gjendjes së jashtëzakonshme, e cila e bënte akuzuesin edhe gjyqtar, ndërsa qeverinë organ të një pushteti të pakufizuar. Lista e akteve të vogla të paligjshme të të ashtuquajturit regjim demokratik mund të mbushte qindra faqe dhe ato provojnë se masat e tij terroriste nuk drejtoheshin vetëm kundër bejlerëve të urryer, por preknin të gjitha shtresat e shoqërisë shqiptare. Tanimë nuk dyshonte askush se jo vetëm vendit i mungonte pjekuria për një regjim parlamentar, por edhe kësaj shtrese të re parvenysh i mungonin vetitë për të udhëhequr kombin. Nuk është për tu habitur pra, që në këto kushte shumica e popullsisë kujtonte me shpresë Ahmet Zogun, edhe pse të shumtë ishin ata që kishin vërejtje për personin dhe mjedisin e tij. E, megjithatë, ai ishte i vetmi burrë në Shqipëri që mund të rivendoste rendin dhe qetësinë dhe të cilin të gjitha shtresat e popullit, edhe në mos e donin, së paku e kuptonin. Pasi u largua nga Tirana më 10 qershor 1924, bashkë më njerëzit e vet, Ahmet Zogu u vendos në Homesh të Dibrës, me qëllim që të dilte në Jugosllavi. Rrugën për këtë ia kishte hapur kunati i tij Ceno bej Kryeziu nga Gjakova, i vetmi shqiptar në Kosovën e pushtuar që e kishte mire me autoritetet jugosllave. Ata dëshironin të kishin në Shqipërinë e lirë një njeri që të bënte politikën e tyre dhe po të ishte nevoja, të merrte përsipër rolin e Esat pashë Toptanit. Dhe askush nuk dukej më i përshtatshëm se Ahmet Zogu për këtë rol. Ndaj jugosllavët jo vetëm që e lejuan grupin e zogistëve të kalojë kufirin, por i mundësuan atij edhe rekrutimin e shumë mercenarëve shqiptarë dhe rusë të bardhë, në zonën e Dibrës jugosllave, Metohi. Ata e ftuan Ahmet Zogun në Beograd dhe u morën vesh me të, që si shpërblim të kësaj ndihme, tI bëhej një korrigjim kufirit ekzistues në Shën Naum dhe në Vermosh. Po kush i mbajti shpenzimet e një operacioni kaq të gjerë? Më vonë është thënë se Anglia, nëpërmjet Anglo-Persian Oil Comp. i dha Ahmet Zogut një paradhënie prej 25.000 napolona ari (700.000 marka) për një koncesion të naftës në të ardhmen. Për mua kjo është një përrallë. shtë e vërtetë që rrethet drejtuese politike në Angli, nuk kishin ndonjë simpati për qeverinë e Fan Nolit, sepse ajo në gusht të vitit 1924 kishte njohur regjimin komunist të Moskës, duke hapur kështu rrugën për lidhjen e marrëdhënieve diplomatike. Si përgjigje erdhi menjëherë në Tiranë një mision rus, i maskuar si kor kishtar. Ky akt aspak i mënçur i Fan Nolit zemëroi shumë njerëz brenda dhe jashtë vendit dhe lëkundi edhe besimin e fundit ndaj të ashtuquajturës qeveri demokratike të kryeministrit. Pra mbështetja morale e Anglisë dhe Francës e një kundërrevolucioni nëpërmjet Jugosllavisë, ishte e sigurtë, por mjetet e nevojshme materiale për këtë, me siguri, mbetej ti jepte vetë Jugosllavia. Qeveria jugosllave ishte vënë në lëvizje nga veprimtaria e Hasan bej Prishtinës dhe e DAnuncios për një kryengritje në Kosovë. Beogradi dëshironte që të shmangte njëherë e mire rrezikun e një politike ekspansive nacionaliste në Shqipërinë e lirë. Kështu ndodhi që interesat nga më të ndryshme u bashkuan dhe i dhanë dorë Ahmet Zogut për të përmbysur qeverinë e Fan Nolit. Operacioni u përgatit në krahinën jugosllave të Dibrës. Më 15 dhjetor 1924 u sulmua kazerma ushtarake e Peshkopisë e mbrojtur nga një oficer i ri, kapiteni kosovar Ali Riza Topalli. Me marrjen e saj, u hap rruga drejt Shqipërisë së Mesme. Shumica e fiseve të këtyre trevave u bashkuan me forcat e Ahmet Zogut. Në të njëjtën kohë një repart i fortë kryengritësish, i komanduar nga një shqiptar ortodoks energjik, Koço Kota, një ish mësues i fillores, niset nga Follorina (Kapshticë) e Greqisë dhe merr Korçën. Vetëkuptohet që edhe grekët nuk donin të mbeteshin shikues në këtë reformim të gjërave. Me ndërmjetësinë e disa deputetëve shqiptarë ortodoksë (Mihal Kaso dhe Petro Harito) ata u lidhën në Romë me Myfit bej Libohovën dhe i propozuan atij që të merrte drejtimin e një operacioni nga jugu, të ngjashëm me atë të jugosllavëve në veri. Myfit beu u nis për në Athinë e prej aty në Janinë, ku ai mundi të mbledhë një grup të ithtarëve të vet, me të cilin, në çastin e duhur, kapërceu kufirin shqiptar dhe u vendos në Jorgucat.

*(vijon)*

_Ne vazhdimin tjeter do të mund të lexoni:
- Si rrodhën ngjarjet në Shqipëri
- Kur u largua për në Vlorë qeveria e Fan Nolit
- Si reagoi Vlora, që konsiderohej qendër e demokratëve_

----------


## ILovePejaa

Lajmet e ardhura nga kufiri me Jugosllavinë që para një jave e kishin përkeqësuar aq shumë gjendjen e qeverisë, saqë ne në Vlorë prisnim rrëzimin e saj nga minuta në minutë. Autoritetet merrnin njërën masë pas tjetrës dhe të gjitha në kundërshtim mes tyre, shenjë kjo e fundit të afërt

_Eqrem Bej Vlora: Kujtime (14)_


Një repart ushtarak me komandant kapiten Ethem Toton, që u dërgua në kufi kundër tij, kaloi në anën e Myfit beut - anëtarët e familjes Toto nga Kurveleshi kishin qenë tradicionalisht pasues të Libohova-Arsllanpashalive. Por fortifikatat e postës kufitare ndodheshin ende në duart e xhandarëve që urdhëroheshin nga nëntoger Shefqet Gjonleka nga Kuçi dhe pengonin përparimin e forcave të Myfit beut. Lajmet e ardhura nga kufiri me Jugosllavinë që para një jave e kishin përkeqësuar aq shumë gjendjen e qeverisë, saqë ne në Vlorë prisnim rrëzimin e saj nga minuta në minutë. Autoritetet merrnin njërën masë pas tjetrës dhe të gjitha në kundërshtim mes tyre, shenjë kjo e fundit të afërt. U bënë përpjekje për të mbledhur rekrutë, për të organizuar çeta (për të ndërsyer kapedanin e Mirditës kundër matjanëve) për të vënë në lëvizje forcat ushtarake të vendosura në Tiranë. Ngarkoheshin komandantë dhe shkarkoheshin përsëri, derisa shkoi puna aty, që askush nuk u bindej më urdhrave. Në këtë mënyrë më në fund, më 22 dhjetor 1924, qeveria u detyrua të largohet për në Vlorë. Por edhe këtu gjendja kishte ndryshuar. Vlora e cila në korrik, edhe për pakujdesinë time, u shndërrua në vatrën e kësaj komedie revolucionaro-demokratike, tani as donte të dëgjonte për qëndresë në mbrojtje të krahinës, madje njerëzit, miq po edhe armiq, vinin tufa-tufa tek unë dhe më kërkonin me ngulm që demokratët e ardhur në Vlorë të kapeshin dhe ti dorëzoheshin Zogut. Por i kultivuar dhe shpirtmadh, siç ma kishte qejfi të isha, unë nuk kisha dëshirë ti kurdisja gracka frikacakësh armikut në ikje. Ndaj edhe bëra çmos që të mos e pengoja largimin e këtij llumi. A nemico che fugge, ponti doro!, thotë një fjalë e urtë italiane; sot, doemos, disi e dalë mode. Të nesërmen, ishte 24 dhjetori 1924, disa qindra veta më vijnë në shtëpi dhe më kërkojnë me forcë që ti hapet rruga Myfit beut në Jorgucat. Mua më kërkohej që të shkoja në kufi, si përfaqësues i Vlorës, dhe ta siguroja atë se Vlora me krahinë kanë qenë vërtet kundër Ahmet Zogut, por kurrë kundër tij. Unë mbeta pa gojë. Mes kësaj turme laragane ishin kundërshtarët e mi që bërtisnin më fort në mbështetje të ndërhyrjes sime. Ata po vepronin krejt ashtu siç e kishte zakon shqiptari! Deri dje kishin qenë kundërshtarë të betuar të beut, demokratë të bindur, sot, kur nuk mbetej më asnjë shpresë, ata nxitonin ta shfrytëzonin rrymën e kundërt dhe të nxirrnin përsëri në krye një njeri, që ata e dinin fort mirë se nuk do tu bënte asgjë të keqe. Në të njëjtën kohë ata donin ta bindnin Myfit bej Libohovën se ata kishin parapëlqyer atë, një zotëri dhe politikan toskë, ndaj atij bajraktarit të prapambetur të veriut. Intrigantë të gjorë e të vegjël, që gjatë gjithë jetës së tyre nuk kishin bërë tjetër veçse kishin xhongluar në telin luhatës të politikës vendore shqiptare! Sa të paktë ishin ata që shpëtuan pa u rrëzuar! Pas makinës sime, kur u nisa, u radhitën edhe njëzet makina të tjera me njerëz të ngjyrave politike nga më të ndryshme - gjer edhe asosh pa ngjyrë fare: Dhe kështu, aty nga dreka mbërritëm në Jorgucat, për ti dhënë fund një loje disi teatrale. Para fortifikatës shqiptare të kufirit, bridhte tutje-tëhu dhe me hapa të mëdhenj, nëntogeri i ri Shefqet Gjonleka e, duke lëvizur duart, duke folur me vete apo me të tjerët, protestonte me forcë: ai nuk mund ta nxijë faqen, ai mban një emër historik, ai nuk mund të lejojë askënd të kalojë kufirin, pa i vënë njollë vetvetes, një vend i tërë i ka kthyer sytë nga ai, e të tjera e të tjera. Nga ana tjetër e kufirit, kundërshtari dhe bashkëvendasi i tij, kapiten Ethem Toto, i bërtiste nga fortifikata greke: Ti ia ke nxirë tashmë faqen vetes, duke mbrojtur ende ato fundërina komuniste që dje krisën e ikën, duke na lënë ty dhe mua në baltë! Përreth të dy gurmazmëdhenjve rrinin në këmbë a në bisht qindra njerëz (të shumtët ishin kundër kaposhit Gjonleka), për të mos u shpëtuarasnjë skenë e këtij dueli. Myfit beu me njerëzit e tij qëndronin disi mënjanë dhe prisnin, sepse askush këtu nuk donte ta shkrepte pushkën i pari. Atëkohë zbres unë nga makina, shkoj me hap të vendosur te Gjonleka i ri, e zë për krahu dhe them me zë të lartë që ta dëgjojnë të dy palët: Shefqet Gjonleka as do, as mundet ta hapë kufirin që i kanë besuar; deri më sot shtëpisë së tij nuk i është nxirë faqja ndonjëherë. Por ai, me siguri, nuk do të ketë kundërshtim të na e dorëzojë komandën neve, përfaqësuesve të Vlorës dhe të krahinës. Dhe kështu nderi e turpi i asaj që mund të ndodhë, nuk e prekin më atë! Faqja u shpëtua, rruga u hap! Disa minuta më vonë njerëzit e Myfit beut vërshuan në postën kufitare shqiptare dhe u vëllazëruan me kundërshtarët. Shfaqja kaloi pa efekte dramatike. Pastaj ne u nisëm në një kolonë prej më se njëqind makinash në drejtim të Gjirokastrës të shoqëruar me tingëllimat festive e gazmore të këmbanave të kishave të fshatrave ortodokse djathtas e majtas luginës së Drinos. Po atë ditë Myfit beu i dërgoi një telegram shumë miqësor e të çiltër Ahmet Zogut, ku e uronte për fitoren e përbashkët. Myfit beu, hiq ato huqet dhe gabimet prej beu, në të tjerat ishte një burrë zemërhapur dhe bujar, që kurrë nuk e godiste pas shpine, qoftë mikun, qoftë armikun. Ai qe dhe mbeti gjatë gjithë jetës së tij mik dhe bashkëpunëtor i Ahmet Zogut. Ai e kishte pa hile me të. Por nuk mund të thuhet e njëjta gjë edhe për Ahmet Zogun  personalisht ai kishte simpati për Myfit beun, admironte bujarinë, dijet e tij të thella, zemërgjerësinë dhe artin për të bërë miq ngado; por në të njëjtën kohë ai edhe e kishte zili dhe frikë se një ditë mund të bëhej i rrezikshëm. Dhe me konkurrentët Zogu nuk njihte shaka.

*(fund)*

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Eqerem bej Vlora  Kujtimet, Vellim i pare 1885-1912*

*Vitet e femijerise ne Vlore
(1885-1899)*

Ne hyrjen juglindore te qytetit te Vlores, ne kryqezimin e shume rrugeve qe, duke zene fill nga rruga e Skeles, te conin ne qender te qytetit, ne mes te nje parku te madh prej 40.000 metrash katrore, rrethuar me mure te larta tete metroshe dhe me dy porta ne te, ka qene deri ne vitin 1925 nje ndertese e stermadhe, me nje tjeter me te vogel perpara. Ai ishte konaku I Vlorajve, perfshi haremin (banesen e grave) dhe selamllekun (banesen e burrave). Kurse populli kete kompleks e quante thjesht sarajet e beut. Ketu, ne 1 dhjetor 1885 linda une, si bir I Syrja bej Vlores dhe I Mihri hanem Toptanit. Dhe sic me tregon nena, linda me kemishe, dmth. si kanakar I fatit. Kjo bestytni popullore me ka sjelle vertet fat ne jete, por I lumtur une nuk kam qene kurre.

Gjate gjithe jetes mua me ka shoqeruar nje frike e pashpjegueshme, nje brenge e brendshme, thuajse nje makth. Te kete qene frike? Por une nuk u jam trembur kurre as njerezve, as kafsheve, as sendeve. Kryenec dhe I mbyllur, ne te gjitha situatat e veshtira te jetes jam futur ne kafkullen time dhe cdo goditje te fatit e kam perballuar jo vetem pa u trembur, por sidomos edhe pa u emocionuar.

E megjithate, ky makth I pashpjegueshem me ka perndjekur pareshtur, madje me teper kur kam qene I lumtur sesa kur kam qene fatkeq, deri diten qe, duke humbur idealet dhe pasurite e mia tokesore, me kaloi edhe ky angushtim I brendshem, I pashpjegueshem.

Tani jam bere krejtesisht I qete dhe shperfilles  sepse nuk kam me asgje dhe sepse nuk deshiroj me asgje. Te kete qene pra, ky shqetesim shpirteror vetem nje parandjenje e asaj qe do te me pllakoste me vone? Ka te ngjare! Por me I besueshem me duket hamendesimi se ai pasqyronte ate ndrydhje qe perjetova une ne femijeri. Ajo trysni shpirterore me ka bere shpesh te vuaj, ajo me ka marre, hera-heres, vetebesimin dhe fuqine e veprimit.

Mbresat e para jetesore qe me kujtohen jane mundimet qe kam hequr ne shpergenj dhe ne djep. Nuk eshte ndonje sajim I mevonshem I fantazise, nuk eshte as vegim, por nje kujtim qartesisht I pervijuar, te cilin edhe sot e kesaj dite e kam si te gjalle perpara syve.

I mbeshtjelle dhe I lidhur si nje mumje egjiptiane e me fytyren te mbuluar me nje tyl te lehte, une perkundesha ne djepin tim parahistorik, krejt zbukurime te arta dhe ngjyra perrallore. Dy sherbetore te vogla, te ulura galic, me perkundnin ne menyre mekanike dhe te pameshirshme, edhe pse ato vete ishin gjysme te fjetura. Levizja e njetrajtshme dhe kerkellima e djepit me gjemonin paprere ne vesh si borite dhe trumpetat e dites se kijametit. Qull ne djerse temperatura e dhomes mbahej gjithmone 30 grade- dhe flake I kuq ne fytyre, une sperdridhesha mes shpergenjeve dhe klithja me sa me hante fyti, deri sa ora kur me nderronin me sillte sadopak lehesim dhe gjume. Si neper mjergull, permes avujve te asaj banjoje te vazhdueshme djerse, une shihja tek perkuleshin mbi mua fytyrat e brengosura te nenes sime te dashur dhe te mendeshes sime te mire. Te hutuara nga klithmat e mia dhe pa e kuptuar arsyen e tyre, ato I urdheronin te dy motoret e gjalle ta pershpejtonin ritmin e perkundjes. Dhe, per cudi, ndodhte qe edhe te me zinte vertet gjumi, I trullosur dhe I dehur nga shungullima dhe levizja. Keto tortura, me thote mendja, kane vazhduar tri vjetet e pare te jetes sime, ndryshe nuk ka sesi ato te me kujtohen edhe sot me aq qartesi.

Kur mbusha tre vjec nena dhe babai me moren ne krevatin e tyre vigan prej bronzi. Kater shtylla te fuqishme, ala Luigji XV, mbanin dy thurima te stolisura meshterisht ne krye dhe ne fund te krevatit, e siper tyre baldakinin prej shufrash bronzi e me nje kurore te stermadhe ne maje. Gjithe ky salltanet mbulohej me ca perde alle. I cliruar nga shpergenjte, nga ngushtesia e djepit me ate perkundjen e tij te tmerrshme, krevati ku une mund te shgerryhesha nga te ma donte qejfi, me dukej si nje poligon stervitjeje: I madh, I gjere, I ndritshem dhe I fresket. Pastaj kenaqesha duke soditur lulet e arta te thurimave, zogjte edhe kafshet qe nuk I kisha pare kurre ndonjehere. Nje dite, duke perparuar keshtu nga njera mrekulli ne tjetren, e gjeta me ne fund edhe rrugen per te baldakini. Kacavirresha atehere neper zbukurimet shkalle-shkalle te shtyllave deri lart te styllat qe mbanin kuroren dhe pastaj, prej aty, leshohesha e bija, belldym! ne krevat. Mirepo, me sa duket kjo loje e mrekullueshme nuk u kuptua dhe nuk paa I pelqeu tim eti, sepse nje dite prej ditesh ai e ndryshoj vendqendrimin dhe filloi te flere ne nje divan te madh tej, ne cep te dhomes. Une e doja shume babane. Shoqeria e tij me kenaqte, afria e tij me jepte nje ndjenje sigurie. Ne krevat ai perfaqesonte ate mur ne anen e majte te krevatit qe me ruante te mos bija perdhe.

Ne vere Vlora ishte cerdhe ethesh. Ne mbremje, me tu ndezur dritat ne sallat e medha te shtepise, re te tera mushkonjash xanxare, si ca vazhdare zogjsh shtegtare, vershonin te papermbajtura perpjete shkalleve dhe vishnin muret e bardha te sallave, duke sajuar aty figura dhe gjedhe formash te cuditshme. Por pastaj vinin sakaq edhe dy, kafsheza te vogla ngjyrari dhe bistcunge si kameleone, qe fillonin e gllaberonin mushkonjat. Ne krye I pata frike, por dora-dores mu bene te dashura, sepse edhe ajo mendja ime e vogel e kuptoi se keto mushkonjangrenese te vogla ishin te pademshme e me te mira se mushkonjat e bezdisshme ethesjellese. Atekohe njerezit nuk e dinin ende se mushkonjat jane te rrezikshme. Populli besonte se ethet shkaktoheshin nga ndonje e ftohur, ndonje crregullim stomaku apo edhe nga goditja e diellit. Ndaj edhe une sa here semuresha nga malaria, ne mos tjeter, paksepaku do te haja ndonje qortim: vete e kisha fajin  o se kisha bredhur si egersire andej-kendej, isha djersitur e kisha marre te ftohur, ose kisha ngrene fruta dhe embelsira  sipas dietikes shqiptare ushqime tejet te rrezikshme-, por edhe nese keto nuk provoheshin, atehere doemos, do te kisha qendruar gjate ne diell.

Shume here keto qortime te pamerituara me zemeronin, por nuk thoshja gje. Ethet ishin nje dukuri kaq misterioze dhe me siguri qe te rriturit duhej te kuptonin me shume se une nga kjo pune! Ato sic vinin fare papritur (une isha teper I vogel per te kuptuar simptomat e malaries), po aq shpejt edhe kalonin. Por sa I mrekullueshem ishte pastaj zhdemtimi, ato dy-tri ditet e pushimit kur une, mbyllur ne dhomen e gjumit e nen kujdesin e disa sherbetoreve, mund te luaja e te harbohesha sa te ma donte zemra. Dhe ky zhdemtim ishte krejt I merituar sepse gjate krizave te etheve une e dija se chiqte trupi dhe shpirti im! Temperatura me arrinte zakonisht 40 grade, shto ketu edhe dhimbjet e kokes, te grykes dhe te barkut. Por me shume se cdo gje me mundonin dhe me trembnin vegimet

----------


## Veshtrusja

fantastike, qe me kapullonin gjate atyre krizave. Permes plases se gjere te formuar nga zhvendosja e perdeve te kuqe une shija nje det te kuq; I kuq ishte edhe qilimi, te kuqe sixhadet neper mure, perdet e dritareve, mbulesat e divaneve, shpinoret e karrigeve, gjer edhe vete mobiljet prej druri qershie. Mos valle neveria ime, thuajse fizike, per te kuqen, vjen pikerisht nga ajo kohe? Krejt I deshperuar une ngrija atehere syte lart dhe veshtrimi im I tmerruar ndeshej me nje tavan te rende e te kuq druri. Nga katroret dhe ovalet e zbukurimeve te tij, qe here me dukeshin me te medhenj e here me te vegjel, koke dhe fytyra te frikshme xhuxhesh me veshtronin dhe me ngerdhesheshin per tmerr. Per tI mbajtur gjalle keto vegime te fantazise sime te semure kujdeseshin  sidomos ne ditet e pushimit pas semundjes, kur une harbohesha dhe te tjeret perpiqeshin te me qetesonin- perrallat qe me tregonin sherbetoret e vjetra te shtepise dhe mendesha ime e mire, perralla plot me xhinder, me djaj, me xhuxhmaxhuxhe. Keto figura fantazmagorike me kane mbajtur gjatenen pushtetin e tyre. Gjer vone ne moshe te thyer, gjithmone qe e sillte hera te qendroja ne dhoma te erreta, une nuk clirohesha dot nga mbresa e nje frike te pashpjegueshme.

Ndonese prej kohesh nuk besoja me se ekzistonin qenie te tilla perrallore, ndijimi se mos ndonje xhind mund te me kapte nga prapa, me tmerronte dhe mI ngrinte qimet perpjeteNje udhe e vertete mundimesh ishte per mua, me tej, sa here qe pas darke, se bashku me mesuesin tim, na duhej te shkonim nga selamlleku ne harem e kthim. Per te shkuar atje ngjiteshin nje pale shkalle te gjera druri, futur ne nje si pus te larte drite, te mbuluar me kube xhami, pastaj ndeper nje dericke kalohej ne nje korridor te gjate qe perfundonte ne sallen e madhe te katit te trete. Ne pusin e thelle te shkalleve ishte varur nje kandil vaji, qe hidhte nje drite te zymte kuqaloshe. Kur mbi kubene e xhamte dilte hena, hijet neper shkalle beheshin si te gjalla, sidomos te personit qe po u ngjitej shkalleve. Ato e ndiqnin ate paprere deri sa ai te arrinte deren e vogel e te erret prej druri arre ne murin e bardhe. Matane fillonte korridori. Ai ishte I ndricuar, por ky ndricim me trembte me shume se terri. Nje kandil I vjeter, mbuluar me nje si kupe bronzi, te veshur me kristale ngjyra-ngjyra, leshonte nje drite te vdekur dhe ndriconte sixhadete e mureve, qe paraqisnin ca dragonj te praruar kineze, per tI bere ata te dukeshin edhe me fantazmore sec qene. Ne kete korridor dilnin edhe dyert e dhomes se gjumit te gjyshes sime (nga familja e Arsllan-Pashallive) banjos dhe e dhomes se sherbetores se saj. Por te gjitha keto une nuk I shihja. Frika qe me kishte hyre ne palce, me te vene kemben ne shkalle, me shtynte me aq vrull perpara neper kete via crucis, sa do ta perplasja se sben koken pas atij dollapit temadh qe permbyllte korridorin. Ashtu si ne enderr, hapja atehere, me vrull, deren aty prane qe te conte ne sallen e madhe dhe hyja brenda me turr. Mirepo aty bija nga shiu ne bresher. Salla ishte trdhjete meter e gjate, dymbedhjete e gjere dhe gjashte e larte. Hyrja kryesore behej neper nje pale shkalle te gjera guri, te mbajtura nga nje sere klonash. Muret ishin te bardha, te bardha te dymbedhjete kolonat, blu I thelle me prarime tavani I drunjte, te zeza te dhjete dyert e salles. Ne fund te saj hapej nje paradhome tjeter e gjere e me nje dere te stermadhe qe te fuste ne sallen e festave. Bash atje ishte mbreteria e madhe dhe e vertete e xhindeve, te cilet pas cdo perbetimi, perhapeshin neper tere shtepine, gjer thelle ne tunelin nentokesore qe lidhte te dyja ndertesat e konakut. Keto te gjitha une I dija mire! Cdo here, sapo kaloja pragun e salles se ndricuar dobet, ndalesha nje hop, I lemerisur, per te vrapuar pastaj si I cmeritur drejt dhomes ku kisha pune. Per tI pare nuk I kam pare ndonjehere xhindet, per tI ndjere ama, une e di!

----------


## Veshtrusja

Periudha ime e sherimit pas krizave te etheve helmohej, megjithate, nga deshira per te respektuar kerkesat e qyteterimit. Vinte doktori I shtepise dhe me vizitonte mbare e prape. Ishte nje burre trashaluq e mjekrosh, me pansne, jelek te bardhe dhe redingote. Une nuk e di se sa e njihte zanatin e vet doktor Tatalia, di vetem qe ai me jepte gjithmone ca hape te holla e te peshtira kinine dhe nje shishke me vaj recini. Une duhej tI gelltisja ato, I bindur top se mI kishin dhene per denim qe isha semurur dhe qe gjate sherimit kisha harbuar shume.



Keshtu u rrita une  nje femije krejt I zakonshem, po aq I forte dhe I bukur, po aq I zgjuar dhe budalla, sa edhe shumica e femijeve. Kur mbusha kater vjec ndodhi perseri nje ndryshim I rendesishem. Nuk do te lahesha me ne govate, por dy here ne jave do te shkoja ne banjen tone turke: Keto banja (hamame) ne shtepine tone ishin ndertuar ndryshe te tjereve. Cdo dhome gjumi ne katin e trete kishte banjen e vet perbri, ndersa nje e tille e madhe, e pergjithshme, me kater te ndara, gjendej ne katin e dyte. Ne banje, kater me kater, hyhej nga korridori. Ajo kishte vetem nje dritare, me sa dukej nje frengji e vjeter e kulles. Kubeja ishte suvatuar me llac, dyshemeja shtruar me pllaka guri. Ne nje parvaz mermeri ishte kazani I ujit te nxehte qe ngrohej nga jashte. Ne qoshe nje sqoll mermeri me dy muslluqe, njeri per uje te ftohte, tjetri per uje te nxehte. Pra, konfort I plote? Por jo per femijen, I cili shihte I trembur se hapej vetem muslluku I ujit te nxehte qe here-here te pervelonte lekuren. Ne mure ishin varur dy kandile  sipas mendimit te shqiptareve vajguri quhej I rrezikshem. Neper kamare te tjera me te vogla ishin vene qirinj. Kur do te lahesha une, zhvillohej nje procedure dhe nje vazhdar solemn. Perpara printe nje vajze e vogel per te bere drite. Pas saj vinte nje sherbetore e vjeter me nje kuti veshur me mendafsh te kuq. Kutia mbante brenda nderresat dhe peshqiret e mi, te palosura bukur e akull te pastra. Pastaj shoqeruar prej nenes dhe mendeshes sime, vija une vete, futur ne nje rrobedhome te kuq ala kinezce dhe me pantofla te kuqe. Vazhdarin e mbyllnin dy sherbetore plaka me nje kanister, qe permbante veglat e tortures: sapun, sfungjer oriental, pece per ferkim e larje, gershere dhe shami. Me dukej vetja si nje nga ata martiret heroike, te denuar me vdekje, qe po e cojne te xhelati dhe qe po e ben rrugen e tij te fundit, plot krenari e dinjitet. Vajza e vogel me kandil ndalej ne paradhome; ajo nuk lejohej brenda, por duhej te rrinte prapa deres per te zevendesuar keshtu zilen elektrike dhe telefonin, te cilet nuk u vendosen kurre ne shtepine tone. Pasi me zhvishnin ne ate divanin e paradhomes, me ulnin mbi nje stol te vogel mermeri. Duhet te kem qene ndonje zog tmerresisht I ndotur sepse me te filluar loja, dy me hidhnin persiper uje te nxehte  o tmerr, - pastaj me sapunisnin nje, dy, tre, kater, pese here dhe me shpelanin. Edhe koka do ta kalonte torturen pesehereshe. Une protestoja, bertisja, por gjithmone do te degjoja te njejten gje: nje here lahen fukarenjte, dy here te vdekurit, tri here lahet hoxha para lutjeve, kater here dhendri para nates se marteses dhe pese here zoterinjte e medhenj. Tani une mund te zgjidhja vete cili doja te isha! Kjo me sqaronte dhe atehere une do shtrengoja dhembet deri ne castin kur me pervelonin serish me uje te vale dhe filloja te skerpudhesha me te gjitha forcat dhe te bertisja, aq sa zhurma sillte aty atin e mencur, qe I jepte fund sfilitjeve te temperatures dhe me shpetonte prej avujve mbytes dhe dritave te dridhshme e te turbullta fantazmore.



I lumtur me te vertete une ndiehesha vetem ne pranvere kur, se bashku me mendeshen time (ajo ishte nje malesore e pagdhendur nga fshati Vermik I Kurveleshit dhe kishte nje emer shumepremtues: Dorovi) dilnim e hanim mengjes ne bahce, nen qershite e lulezuara. Qumeshti, kafeja, vezet, kompostoja, buka e thekur, me nje fjale te gjitha cfare na sillte nje vajze e vogel, beheshin pre e oreksit te saj te shendoshe, kurse une ulesha ne prehrin e saj dhe ngjeshesha me buke misri (kokodash) e djathe te bardhe vendi qe nuk mbante dhe aq ere te mire. Pastaj pinim dhalle nga shtemba. Ketu une mund te beja cte me donte qejfi: te zhgerryhesha neper barin e livadhit, te kacavirresha neper peme, te hidhja gure ne basenin e tarraces se madhe perpara shtepise, te mblidhja shkarpa te thata e te ndizja zjarr, madje edhe te thyeja enet e mengjesit. Askush nuk me qortonte, ashkush nuk me kundershtonte. Mendesha ime e mire nuk shihte ne kete sjellje asgje te keqe, kurse sherbetroja e vogel luante edhe ajo me mua plot gezim. Ckujtime te mrekullueshme!

----------


## Veshtrusja

Por ditet e bukura e te shkujdesura do te merrnin fund shpejt. Kur mbusha pese vjec, me vune per te fjetur ne nje krevat te vecante, ne nje dhome te vogel qe lidhej me nje dere me dhomen e gjumit te prinderve. Bashke me mua do te flinin edhe mendesha me njeren nga sherbetoret e vogla. Pra, nuk do te isha vetem. Por gjeja me e papelqyer e atyre pese  gjashte viteve te para te jetes sime nuk kishte ardhur ende. Nje dite babai me mori per dore dhe me coi ne selamllek, ku une u njoha me dy burra. Njeri ishte nje djalosh italian, inxhinier Luigji Bekali (Luigi Beccali) nga Mesina, tjetri nje shqiptar, Mehmet efendi Lusi, hoxhe I Kanines. I pari do te ishte mesuesi im I perhershem, I dyti mesuesi im I fese. Don Luigji me pelqeu menjehere: I ri, shtatlarte, shpirtmire, zbavites, njeri qe te kuptonte dhe kuptohej qarte. Nuk eshte per tu cuditur, pra, qe ne u beme miq shume shpejt. Miqesia jone do te mbetej e forte, e padobesuar gjate 40 vjeteve qe ai qendroi ne shtepine tone si mjeshter ndertimi. Ai ishte dhe mbeti gjithmone per mua nje mik I dashur dhe nje keshilltar I mire. Qe duart e tij merreshin si shpesh me veshet e mi, une ia falja shpirtmadhesisht, per me teper qe as une nuk isha, natyrisht, tipi ideal I nxenesit te mire dhe I femijes se mbare. Krejt tjeter ishte sjellja ime ndaj mesuesit te fese. E para e te parave me neveriste pamja e tij: shtatmesatar, I thate, I zeshket, sycakerr, mustaqevarur, me nje mjeker te gjate si te ngjitur, talar te gjate dhe callme te lerosur gri  shembelltyre e sakte e nje dijetari kinez, apo e nje idhulli xhuxhmaxhuxh aziatik. Ai fliste shume, ishte nevrik, mendjemadh dhe I paturpshem. Dhe kur, mbi te gjitha keto, qe ne ditet e para ai filloi te me lexoje suret, krejt te pakuptueshme per mua, te Kuranit, une u rebelova dhe nuk pranova ta degjoj me tej, edhe pse ai u perpoq te me mbushte mendjen se cdo musliman I mire duhet te dije permendesh disa sure te kurnait per lutjet e tij te perditshme. Por, persa I perket lutjeve fetare, me duhet, merisht, te shpreh ketu nje mendim, qe mbase nuk tingellon fort ortodoks. Sot une jam nje mysliman I bindur, ndonese, ne te njejten kohe, respektoj edhe te gjitha fete e tjera monoteiste dhe admiroj qellimet dhe synimet e tyre etike, te cilat I kane sjelle njerezimit sherbime kaq te medha. Por, nga ana tjeter, jam I mendimit qe femijes I duhen dhene njohurite dhe I duhet mesuar praktika fetare  e cila nuk eshte tjeter vecse nje simbolike  vetem atehere, kur tek ai jane zhvilluar aftesiste perkatese perceptive. Ndersa I gjori Mehmet efendi nuk e kuptonte kete. Cdo te premte ai na conte, kusheririn tim Servet (Server) dhe mua, per lutjen e drekes ne Xhamine e Madhe (ne pazar). Vazhdari yne: ne te dy me Mehmet efendine, nje sekretar dhe dy sherbetore, kalonte permes rrugicave te ngushta te pazarit te vjeter, I djegur fund e maje ne 1917. Nga dyqanet dhe kafenete ne te majte e ne te djathte njerezit ngriheshin ne kembe per te na pershendetur dhe ketij nderimi ne I pergjigjeshim me temena orientale. Gjithe kjo ceremoni me bezdiste shume. Nga natyra I drojtur, mua nuk me pelqente fare kur syte e gjithe ketyre njerezve drejtoheshin nga ne.



Per Ramazan, ne sallen e madhe te konakut mbahej lutja mbremesore (Teravi), ku vinin shume njerez. Edhe ne femijet, perfshi motrat e mia, duhej te merrnim pjese, ulur ne radhen e fundit. Une nuk merrja vesh gje prej gjeje nga ceremonia, lutjet thuheshin ne arabisht, levizjet qe duheshin bere (se pari duheshin bashkuar duar, pastaj duhej perkulur trupi perpara, se fundi duhej rene perdhe) me dukeshin te huaja e te pakuptueshme. Perpiqesha me gjithe zemer per te rrokur kuptimin e ketij rituali, por me kot. Kjo me hutonte, por edhe me zemeronte. Dhe nje mori pyetjesh me vinin ne maje te gjuhes, por qe nuk guxoja tI shprehja. Vetem me vone, shume me vone, nen drejtimin e mesuesit te mrekullueshem, prof. Jusuf Riza efendiu, arrita une te kuptoj vleren dhe rendesine e fese.



* * *



Ne te kaluaren ne Shqiperi, djali I pare I shtepise zinte nje vend te posacem jo vetem ne familje, por edhe ne shoqeri. Nese ai ishte njekohesisht, edhe pinjolli me I madh ne moshe I nje dere ose ca me teper, I pari I nje fisi, ai me siguri gezonte privilegje te medha e zinte nje vend te nderuar, me kusht, natyrisht, qe edhe ai te respektonte disa detyrime, detyrime qe me pasion, shkathtesi dhe vullnet te mire, plotesoheshin lehtesisht. Kete pozite apak te lakmueshme une e arrita mjaft vone. Gjate femijerise dhe rinise sime une kam qene vetem djali I pare I deges se Surja bej Vlores dhe nuk kisha keshtu asnje te drejte per ndere dhe privilegje te vecanta  nuk isha vecse nje filiz I brezit te ri. Kjo me cliroi nga detyrimi per te mesuar sjelljet e kaposhit dhe kapadaillekun e princit trashegimtar. Vetem me vone, ne vitet e pjekurise, fati e deshi qe une te ngrihesha ne poziten e te parit te fisit. Ka te ngjare qe te kem qene I paafruar, krenar, formal dhe I drojtur, por keto jane veti te te gjithe Vlorajve. Thelle  thelle une kam qene gjithmone njeridashes, shpirtmire, bujar dhe miqesor. Mbase ka qene duke ime, e cila edhe mua vete nuk me ka pelqyer kurre, qe me ka shtrenguar te shfaqem si teper I permbajtur. Ky shfytyrim, te cilit une iu nenshtrova, u be me kohe nje nga tiparet me te shprehura te karakterit tim, qe me vone, pas shume perjetimesh e zhgenjimesh  sidomos me bashkatdhetaret  u shnderrua ne nje karakter te mbyllur dhe te paafruar, qe jo me te tjereve, por edhe mua vete me dukej antipatik.



Ne Vlore dhe ne Stamboll une kisha kusherinj me te moshuar: tre jetonin ne Vlore, dy ne shtepine fqinje (me ta takohesha me te rralle) dhe njeri jetonte ne shtepine tone. Ai quhej Server dhe ishte I biri I xhaxhait tim, Neshet pashes dhe I tezes sime, Zehra hanemi (nga Toptanajt). Serveti ishte dy vjet me I madh se une. Ate  e pata si nje vella me te madh dhe deri ne vdekjen e tij te parakohshme, ne moshen nentembedhjetevjecare, ai me qendroi gjithmone prane si miku me I mire dhe si shoku me I ngushte. Gjithnje e kam pare si nje vella te shtrenjte, ne shkonim shume mire me njeri-tjetrin dhe, edhe pse, sipas zakonit shqiptar ai ishte trashegimtar I shtepise sone, une nuk kam ndjere kurre zili apo smire kundrejt tij; perkundrazi, ne I gjendeshim perhere kra njeri-tjetrit, edhe pse natyrat tona ishin krejt te ndryshme. Qe nga femijeria e deri ne ndarjen e tij prej nes, ai e luajti ne menyre te shkelqyer rolin e vellait te madh keshilledhenes dhe u perpoq e u mundua gjithmone qe te te mI falte gabimet e mia te medha, apo te vogla dhe tI ndreqte ato si nje at I mire. Vdekja e tij me coroditi, prishi barazpeshen time, paralizoi veprimin tim material. Pas vdekjes se tij, kurre me ne jeten time nuk pata ndonje shok dhe kurre me nuk mu nda ndjenja e vetmise.



Ne femijeri kam qene kryenec, kokeforte, dembel dhe enderrues, me pelqente te fantazoja, isha femije I pabindur dhe I paarsyeshem. Me pelqenin lodrat e forta, lidhjet me njerezit e thjeshte, ndonese, shpeshhere edhe ata merziteshin nga ky karakter I pashtruar.



Ne moshen shtate  tetvjecare kisha pese pushke Flober dhe qindra fisheke. I armatosur me njeren nga keto pushke e beja krejt te pasigurte oborrin dhe bahcen e shtepise. Macet, pulat dhe pellumbat qe dilnin para grykes se pushkes time mund te ishin te sigurta qe do te shpetonin pergjithmone nga hallet e kesaj jete. Nje dite shoh para deres se kuzhines dacin e zi kokemadh te kuzhinierit. Ngre pushken dhe e marr nishan. Ndersa po behesha gati te hiqja kembezen, nga kuzhina doli me vrap ciraku, e rrembeu dacin dhe u zhduk sakaq brenda. Por po ate cast ushtoi edhe pushka dhe plumbi, pasi pershkoi deren e kuzhines, goditi supin e djaloshit, por, per fat, pa ndonje dem. Une hengra dru, se pari prej Luigjit, mesuesit tim, pastaj prej nenes dhe se fundi prej babait, por pushken nuk ma moren. Megjithate nuk shkoi shume dhe ngjarja u perserit.

----------


## Albo

*Shtëpitë e mëdha* 

Eqerem Bej VLORA

Në shumicën e veprave mbi Shqipërinë përmenden persona dhe familje, pa shpjeguar ndërkaq se cili ishte pozicioni dhe tagri i tyre në jetën politike dhe shoqërore të vendit. Cilësorë si bej, pasha, aga, bajraktar, spahi, dizdar etj. qëndrojnë para apo prapa emrit. Këtu nuk kemi të bëjmë as me tregues fisnikërie, as me tituj që tregojnë ofiqin që mban personi në fjalë aq më pak me nofka apo patronimikë. Një vështrim i sipërfaqshëm i kushteve shoqërore të Shqipërisë ka çuar shumë herë në hamendësimin që në Shqipëri nuk ka pasur, përgjithësisht ndryshime kastash. Ky mendim që për motive ideologjike mbështet edhe sot në punimet albanologjike që botohen në Shqipëri, është krejtësisht i gabuar. Është e vërtetë që në Lindje, me saktësisht në Perandorinë Persiane, Bizantine, Arabe dhe Osmane zyrtarisht nuk është njohur asnjë cilësim fisnikërie, por edhe as të drejtat feudale sipas kuptimit evropianoperëndimor. Në mungesë, pra të një aristokracie fisnore të njohur nga shteti, në botën Lindore u rrit në përmasa të papara rëndësia e roli i zyrtarëve dhe i ushtarakëve. Prej tyre, në rrjedhë të kohës e kryesisht në provincat, ky ofiqet zyrtare dhe postet ushtarake mbeteshin në duart e të njëjtave familje, u zhvillua, nga shprehia dhe nga tradita, një farë dallimi të cilin shteti u detyrua jo vetëm ta durojë por praktikisht edhe ta njohë. Kështu në Lindje lindi dalëngadalë një "shtresë e lartë aristokracie", e cila në shumë treva (fjala vjen në Shqipëri, Bosnje, Kurdistan dhe Arabi) krijoi një "aristokraton" një regjim të veçantë, të privilegjuar, i cili ekzistonte jo de jure por de facto. Shpjegimi që jep albanologu i madh George fon Hahni në vëllimin e dytë të librit të tij "Studime shqiptare" për lindjen e një shtrese të lartë në Shqipëri, përqasja që ai u bën rrethanave shoqërore deri më 1847 dhe zhvillimeve të tyre me ato të Galisë në kohën e Çezarit janë pjesërisht të sakta dhe mund të kenë vlerë mbase vetëm për fisnikërinë e ulët fshatare (gentry angleze), por aspak për disa nga "shtëpitë e mëdha" me "dyer të mëdha dhe oxhaqe të larta" që kanë luajtur vazhdimisht një rol " derë e madhe - oxhak i lartë) në historinë e vendit. Ato kanë zanafillë krejt të ndryshme, të cilën më tepër mund ta krahasosh me markgrafët (kontët) e epokës karoligiane. Por Shqipëria është një vend i kundërt dhe është e vështirë të ndërtohet një skemë e njësuar. Ne vërejmë rregulla dhe përjashtime në të gjitha dukuritë e jetës së saj. Përkufizimin më të qëlluar për fisnikërinë e lartë shqiptare, mendimi im ky, e ka bërë historiani turk Ahmet Xhevdet pasha.
Ja si shkruan ai: "Shqipëria është një vend i vrazhdë, i varfër, i pakalueshëm, populli i saj i egër, i pabindur, krenar dhe luftarak. Për të mos lejuar që ajo të kthehet në furrik trazirash të përhershme, Sulltanët ia kanë besuar gjithmonë qeverisjen e tij vendeve besnikë, të cilët e zmadhonin gjithnjë e më shumë fuqinë dhe ndikimin e shtëpisë së tyre derisa krijuan sundime të mirëfillta, që me kohë, u bënë thuajse të trashëgueshme nga brezi në brez në formën e dinastive. Ky zhvillim kishte edhe motivet e veta gjeopolitike. Shqipëria dhe historia e saj i përkasin vërtet, që prej 1000 vitesh botës Lindore, por ajo ishte, njëherësh dhe trevë kufitare; si pasojë e përbërjes së popullsisë së saj dhe e fqinjësisë me "Evropën", ajo mori edhe shumë nga botëkuptimi i Perëndimit. Për këtë arsye shqiptare, edhe pse ishte mysliman, në kundërshtim me Lindorët, jo vetëm e çmonte dhe e pranonte rëndësinë e sojit dhe të familjes, por kishte edhe një synim të spikatur për fisnikërinë. Prijësia në fisin dhe në shoqërinë shqiptare, sado demokratik të ishte organizimi i saj, nuk bëhej thjesht ai që ishte më i zoti, por ai që, krahas vetive personale të shkëlqyera, mund të paraqiste edhe epërsitë e sojit dhe të traditës. Tek asnjë popull tjetër i botës, hierarkia lindësore nuk është respektuar me një saktësi të tillë të heshtur, por të ndërgjegjshme, si të shqiptarët. Në tubimet e gjithmbarshme duhej të zinte dhe radhën për të folur. Gjer edhe shqiptari më i thjeshtë kërkonte të respektohej soji, pesha dhe ndikimi i tij. Se sa të ndjeshëm ishin njerëzit në këtë drejtim e tregon një rast që ka ngjarë më 1909 në krahinën e Kolonjës; gjatë një udhëtimi me karvanin tim arritëm buzë përroit të Borovës, i cili ishte fryrë kaq shumë nga shirat, sa vau nuk shquhej kurrkund. Njerëzit e mi u bënë zë disa burrave që po rrinin ulur në bregun përtej të na tregonin se ku ishte ura. Askush nuk lëvizi vendit. Atëherë një xhandar kalorës që unë e kisha marrë për udhërrëfyes, del përpara dhe thërret: "Hej o bejlerë! Cili nga ju do të na ndihmojë të kalojmë përroin?" Kjo ishte fjala magjike që i vuri ata në lëvizje: ata brofën të gjithë në këmbë dhe kush e kush të na ndihmonte më parë. Natyrisht jo të gjithë shqiptarët e kanë kafshuar këtë karrem kaq të thjeshtë. Banorët e malësisë së Dangëllisë dhe Kolonjës ishin veçanërisht të ndjeshëm ndaj çështjeve të nderit vetjak, gjatë kohës së Luftës së grekëve për pavarësi dhe asaj të Tanzimatit ata kishin shërbyer si rrogëtarë në ushtrinë osmane. Synimi i qeveritarëve qendrorë osmanë të atëhershëm ishte të minonte ndikimin dhe pozitën e bejlerëve të mirëfilltë, kështu që ata i jepnin titullin bej çdo kusari që komandonte dhjetë ushtarë rrogëtarë. Ata dëshironin të shkaktonin një inflacion të këtij titulli, i cili deri më 1833 kishte pasur një vlerë të lartë, sa gjer edhe i vëllai i vezirit të madh nuk kishte të drejtë ta mbante pa ndonjë arsye të mjaftueshme. Pra nëse malësorët kur i thërrisje me këtë titull nuk ta merrnin për tallje, kjo tregonte me siguri, zhvlerësimin e tij.
Nga ana tjetër, rrethana që shqiptari shpesh ua mohon fqinjve të tij sojin, dhe rëndësinë, të cilat i mëton me aq forcë për vete është nj dëshmi më tepër se sa rëndësi i jepte ai kësaj pike. Titulli bej ka prejardhje tataro-turke. Fillimisht kishte kuptimin "princ". Atë e kanë mbajtur babai i Sulltanit të parë turk, i vëllai, i biri i tij. Djali i dytë e ka mbajtur deri në kohën e Sulltan Muratit (1359-1389). Në forma të ndryshme ai është përhapur me të njëjtin kuptim në të gjithë lindjen dora-dorës me dyndjen tataro-turke, derisa më në fund gjeti përdorim edhe si titull për gratë: beg-um, fjala vjen, quhej gruaja e një princi mysliman në Indi. Në Anadoll, edhe përpara kohës osmane, te popujt e ardhur turq, bej ishte "princi" i pavarur, apo edhe i varur i një krahine (karaman Beyi-Saruhan Beyi). Osmanët ua dhanë këtë titull që me fillimet e pushtimeve të tyre (nga 1450) mëkëmbësve të Sulltanit në qarqet administrative ushtarake dhe civile "sanxhakëve" (njësi ushtarake që futej në luftë nën të njëjtin flamur). Fermanet thoshin shprehimisht: "Ti, që je beu i Vlorës etj. etj., " dhe pastaj vinin me radhë emri, ofiqet dhe mbiemrat e ndryshëm. Pra, emërtimi i parë ishte më i rëndësishmi. Kjo ishte arsyeja që ai gjithmonë, vetëm kur përdorej për dy, tre apo katër persona të së njëjtës familje, mund të shndërrohej në një lloj "emri cilësie", për të mos thënë titull. Sidoqoftë anëtarët e një familje që nuk ishin qeveritarë të krahinës nuk quheshin "beu i ..." por "nga bejlerët e ..." Shumë shpejt sikundër te zyrtarët turq dhe në gojën e popullit ky emërtim hyri për disa familje (deri nga 1850)
Kishte dy kategori bejlerësh - ata të provincave të brendshme (sanxhakbej) dhe ata të provincave kufitare (Sirdarbej). Këta të fundit lipsej ta mbanin gjithnjë gati kontigjentin e tyre ushtarak. Si kategori ata ishin afërsisht të barabartë. Grada e vetjake (zakonisht ishte titulli"pashë") ndryshonte sipas rëndësisë dhe meritave të secilit. Dallimi dukej nga tujat që mbanin. Një tujë tregonte shkallën me të ulët të pashait e kjo me vonë filloi t'u jepej edhe komandantëve të kështjellave: me dy tuja ishin zakonisht sanxhakbejtë, tre shënonin titullin e një veziri, katër tuja mbante bejlerbeu, cili në raste luftërash si kryekomandant (gjeneral armate) udhëhiqte disa divizione të sanxhakut . Sanxhakët e Shqipërisë vareshin nga bejlerbeu i Rumelisë me seli në Manastir (Bitola). Pozita e këtij të fundit ishte mjaft e pasigurtë. Ai mund të zëvendësohej edhe gjatë gushatës e duhet thënë se midis 1500-ës dhe 1830-ës Perandoria Osmane ka qenë vazhdimisht në luftë me fqinjët e saj, po kështu ndodhte shpesh që këtë post e merrte edhe ndonjë sanxhakbej shqiptar. Sanxhakbeu ishte përfaqësuesi (mëkëmbësi) i Sulltanit në një provincë. Dekreti i emërtimit të tij ishte një akt i thjeshtë emërimi i një nëpunësi, por, sipas koncepteve evropiane, një shpërblim i mirëfilltë. Teorikisht ai ishte i vlefshëm për një vit. Por në praktikë, sanxhakbeu, kur nuk kishte bërë ndonjë shkelje të rëndë, rrinte edhe 10-12 vjet në detyrë, sepse dekreti i emërimit rinovohej automatikisht dhe shpërndahej pastaj nga korierë të posaçëm (myteferikë) nëpër sanxhaqet e ndryshme. Ky zakon kishte lëshuar rrënjë aq të thella në Perandorinë Osmane, sa për shembull, dekreti për emërimin e sanxhakbeut të Vlorës u lëshua në emër të Ibrahim pashë Vlorës më 1850 nga Ali Pashë Tepelena dhe mbahej në kështjellën e Janinës. Pas vdekjes së tij, sanxhakbej i Vlorës me titullin vezir, u emërua i biri i tij debil, Sulejman pasha, i cili kishte pas qenë në burg bashkë me të atin. 
Sanxhakbeu e qeveriste provincën e tij në mënyrë thuajse të pavarur. Ai bënte aty ç't'i donte qejfi. Ajo që kërkohej detyrimisht prej tij ishte shërbimi ushtarak dhe mbajtja në gatishmëri të përhershme e "divizionit" të tij. Taksa dhe detyrime të tjera provincat shqiptare nuk paguanin duke qenë se në Stamboll ishin të vetëdijshëm se nga Shqipëria mund të nxirrej pak apo thuajse asgjë. Herëpashere nga kryeqyteti vinte ndonjë "defterdar" (inspektor, financier), për të bërë inventarin. Sipas koncepteve administrative turke, sanxhaku duhej, së paku të dilte "selfsufficient", pra që të mos kishte nevojë për financim nga qendra. Të ardhurat ishin të pakta, të pasigurta dhe të vështira për t'u mbledhur, shpenzimet të vazhdueshme dhe të mëdha. Para së gjithash duhej të dilte rroga (aidat) e vetë sanxhakbeut. Në krahasim me detyrimet, ajo nuk ishte e madhe dhe po të mos kishte beu burime të tjera nga pronat e veta apo nga ato me qira, do t'i duhej të hiqte dorë nga shumë gjera për t'ia dalë mbanë. Nga sa thamë mund të përfitohet mendimi se sanxhakbeu mund të jepej pas dëshirave deh qejfeve. Por nuk është kështu. Një sanxhakbej kishte shumë liri veprimi dhe mund të bënte shumë të mira apo të liga. Por, kur e tepronte, atëherë, herët a vonë, duhej të priste trokitjen e Nemesisit në derë, madje të shpallej fermani dhe si i dalë jashtë ligjit, të humbiste kështu të gjitha: pasurinë, kokën. Nga ana tjetër, ndodhte edhe që, kur sanxhakbeu qëllonte"kockë fortë", Stambolli të bënte durim të madh. Kështu qeveria qendrore në Stamboll duroi 10 vjet (1811-1819) derisa nxori përpara përgjegjësisë Ali Tepelenën, pashën e Janinës. 
Po kështu, edh rruga e ankesave kundër sanxhakbeut ishte e habur. Diçka me rrezik, doemos, por mund të sillte shpesh edhe fundin, sidomos kur pozita e tij për shkaqe të ndryshme, tashmë ishte lëkundur. Një shembull drastik dëshmon qartë sesi silleshin në "kohën e rënies" autoritetet qendrore në raste të tilla. Ismail pashë Vlora (Velebishti) ishte në vitin 1756 sanxhakbej i Vlorës, por selinë e kishte në Berat që prej vitit 1691. Mirëpo pashës nuk i pëlqente të banonte as në kala, as në pallatin familjar në qytet. Ndaj ndërtoi një shtëpi fusharake në fshatin e vogël Velabisht dhe u bënte trysni esnafëve të qytetit që të fillonin të shpërnguleshin. e vërtet ose jo, esnafët e Beratit dërguan njerëz në Stamboll me një ankesë kundër sanxhakbeut. Nga Stambolli erdhi pa vonesë një shkresë nga veziri i madh që e qortonte rreptë beun dhe e njoftonte se do të pushohej nesh vazhdonte t'u binte në qafë esnafëve. Pashai ishte njeri me shkollë shumë dhe kishte miq ndër më të mëdhenjtë e Stambollit. Dhe kështu e mori vesh se tregtarët i kishin dhënë vezirit të madh 2000 flori ryshfet. Për Bajramin e madh të vitit 1757, përfaqësuesit e esnafëve të qytetit erdhën në pallatin e Velebishtit për urime. Pas ceremonisë morën rrugën e kthimit, por në një pritë u grinë të tërë nga garda e pashës: plot 63 njerëz. Autoritetet qendrore vetëm sa e transferuan pashën në Janinë e prej aty pas tri vjetësh, meqë ai vazhdonte përherë me të vjetrën, e hodhën në sanxhakun më të parëndësishëm të Lepantos. Dhe pikërisht atje, në vitin 1763, e arriti dora hakmarrëse e fatit. Ai u dënua me vdekje dhe u shpall fermanli, iku në Shqipëri, mblodhi atje nja 20000 ithtarë dhe iu kundërvu pushtetit qendror, deri sa në 3 gusht 1764, dy djem të rinj, duke qëlluar nga oxhaku i shtëpisë në Vlorë, ku ai kishte zënë vend, e palosën përtokë me dy të shtëna pushke, se ai ishte shpallur "jashtë ligjit". Sanxhakbeu urdhëronte në një trevë goxha të madhe; sanxhaku i Vlorës, fjala vjen përfshinte 7000 km2, ai Shkodrës 8.000 km2. Ai ishte kryetar ushtarak dhe civil i dhjetëra mijë njerëzve. Po të mendosh se çfarë ndikimi, çfarë mundësish ekonomike dhe çfarë peshe politike i jep një pozitë e tillë dhe në një vend, ku konceptet e të drejtës dhe të paanësisë ishin kaq të epshme, një shtëpie dhe pesëmbëdhjetë, njëzet apo më shumë anëtarëve të saj, njëri pas tjetrit, atëherë është e lehtë të përfytyrohet se edhe pasardhësit e këtyre "shtëpive të mëdha" do të ishin diçka ndryshe nga masa e popullit e mbase jo më të mirë dhe as më të këqij, por sidoqoftë "më tepër". është vështirë të përcaktohet se çfarë ishin bejlerët shqiptarë. Pozita e tyre në shtet, siç u tha, nuk njihej zyrtarisht, populli, nga ana tjetër, i I njihte si zotërinjtë e tij. Dëshmia më e mirë për këtë është motoja popullore: oxhaku s'paguan gjak, pra ai nuk bie në gjak edhe kur bën vrasje. Dëshmi kjo që bejlerët edhe në konceptimin popullor qëndronin mbi vdektarin e zakonshëm, mbase si mishërimi I vetë pushtetit. Por ata nuk duhen krahësuar me aristokracinë evropiano-perëndimore, sepse atyre u mungonte e drejta e trashëgimisë. Një bej shqiptar prej një "shtëpie të madhe" I shëmbëllen e parë kjo nga pikëpamja juridike dhe heraldike, një rajhsgrafi gjerman, po aq pak sa edhe një mandarin kinez një lordi anglez. E, megjithatë që të katër kategoritë, mishëronin dikur shtresën e lartë, klasën përcaktuese dhe drejtuese të popujve të tyre kishin një gjë të përbashkët: vetëdijen se janë më shumë dhe ndryshe nga të gjithë të tjerët dhe rrethanën që populli e shteti nolens volens ua kishin njohur këtë privilegj. Shtrohet pyetja në se "shtëpitë e mëdha" në kohën bizantine dhe serbe, si gjatë periudhës kalimtare të sundimit osman, si fjala vjen Muzakajt, Topiat, Arianitasit, Dukagjinajt apo Balshajt, që sot na duken si dinasti, kanë qeë diçka tjetër nga "oxhaku" I periudhës turke. Unë nuk besoj, dhe jam fort I bindur se nëj studim themelor krahasues I pushtetit, I pronave dhe I mënyrës së jetesës, mund ta ulte kandarin, mbase, në anën e pushtetarëve të periudhës turke.
Këtë dëshmon madje edhe historia e Shqipërisë nga Mesjeta e vonë deri në Kohën e Re; ajo përbehet nga historitë e disa brezave sundimtarësh. Ata ishin mbartësit e ideve dhe elementi veprues i aksioneve ngjarjeve dhe vendimeve. Prej këndej del se për historinë e një vendi ka rëndësi të posaçme njohja me historinë e brezave të sundimtarëve, qoftë edhe shkurtazi. Nëse unë ndërkaq jam në gjendje që për disa "oxhaqe" shqiptare të shkruaj më tepër nga të tjerët, emrat e të cilëve këtu vetëm sa ceken, kjo ndodh jo sepse unë dëshiroj që disa t'i nxjerr më në pah, por sepse për disa familje unë di më shumë dhe kam grumbulluar material më të pasur, se sa ka qenë e mundur kjo në vend të huaj, megjithë përpjekjet e mia të mëdha, për rastet e tjera.

_Vëllimi i dytë i librit "Kujtime"
Botuar më 1930_

----------


## Albo

*Përse unë nuk desha?*

Eqerem Bej VLORA

Por përse nuk desha unë? 
Këtë nuk e dinte askush, madje as unë vetë. Sot, pas gjithë këtyre viteve më duket se e kuptoj dhe më vjen të qesh, sesi një njeri i përkëdhelur nga natyra dhe nga rrethanat, e që mund të kishte arritur në jetë ç'të donte, në fund dështon, sepse duke i ardhur të gjitha vetiu në prehër atij i ka humbur çdo ambicie. Ndonëse sot futen në gjykimin tim edhe të vërteta të tjera, të hidhura, për një njeri, që i ishte dhënë me aq shpirt Shqipërisë ( një vendi të idealizuar, prodhim i fantazisë), realiteti i ketij vendi ishte krejtësisht i huaj. Nuk më pëlqente tasnimë asgjë të tij, as natyra, njerëzit, as zakonet e reja dhe as mendësia e re. Unë mund të entuziazmohesha ende për dukuri të veçuara e në agoni të kohës kur Shqipëria ishte park kombëtar i Europës, ndërsa me Shqipërinë e viteve njëzetë nuk e ndjeja më veten të lidhur; për shqiptarët e gjallë unë kisha veçse mospëlqim dhe kritikë.
E pra, kjo ishte pikërisht edhe tragjikja e periudhës kalimtare ku jetoja dhe pasoja e zhgënjimit, që heshturazi duhej ta mbaja përbrenda vetes. Sepse askush nuk do të më kishte kuptuar, askush nuk do të më kishte dhënë të drejtë. Sot, midis shqiptarëve të brezit të ri, unë njoh shumë njerëz që më kuptojnë, sepse dalngadalë ata janë bërë shokët e mi të vuajtjes, por asokohe unë isha i vetëm! Unë isha shumë i ndjeshëm, priresha shumë për fantazi dhe
arsyetime teorike, mua më mungonte energjia per të vepruar. Ndaj edhe me gjestet dhe fjalët e një eremiti, shtiresha si apostull i pakuptuar dhe moralizues.
Cilët ishin njerëzit, të cilëve unë rrekesha t'u predikoja? Ajo që ndeshej në shoqërinë shqiptare pas 1912-ës, ishte trashëgim i reformës administrative osmane të Tanzimatit (1839). Kjo reformë solli me vete jo vetëm ndryshimin e sistemit administrativ, por edhe të gjithë shoqërisë shqiptare dhe të mënyrës së saj të jetesës. Nga një administrim feudal, rajonal dhe i decentralizuar, në dhjetë vjet u krijua një shtet zyrtarësh, rreptësisht i centralizuar. Pa folur për ndryshimet politike që përcollën këtë përmbysje, shumë njerëzve ai u solli edhe humbje shoqërore dhe ekonomike. Sanxhakbeu, jahjabeu, dizdari, zaimi, spahiu e shumë e shumë të tjerë në sistemin administrative të kohës feudale, jetonin me të ardhurat e fundit që i ishin dhënë atij vetë apo ofiqit të tij. Një ditë të bukur këta njerëz e panë veten të zhveshur nga çdo e ardhur që ata për shekuj me radhë e kishin parë si të tyret dhe të familjes së tyre. Këto feude kishin qenë shpesh edhe arsyeja se përse këta drejtues administrative apo ushtarakë nuk kishin sirguruar ndonjë pronë të madhe apo edhe të vogël qoftë. Ishte e natyrshme pra, që këta të dëmtuar do t'i kundërviheshin reformës.
Por nuk ishin vetëm ata të prekur, edhe masa e gjerë e popullit i kishte lidhur shumë interesa të saj jetësore me sistemin feudal të administrimit; ajo nuk paguante taksa, ishte e liruar nga detyrimi ushtarak, mijëra, mijëra të rinj jetonin me mercenarizëm dhe familje të shumta vunë pasuri me fitimet nga luftërat e bijve të tyre nëpër vende të huaja. Dhe ata shërbenin si brenda vendit, ashtu edhe jashtë tij në Perandorinë e madhe Osmane, në Afrikën e Veriut, në Rumani, në Venecia, madje gjer në Rajhun gjerman apo në Spanjë (Labëria, fjala vjen, një krahinë e varfër malore me 50.000 banorë kishte vazhdimisht 2.500 djem të saj, myslimanë apo te krishterë, që shërbenin diku si mercenarë). Vetëm më 1850 përfundoi zbatimi me dhunë i reformës. Një varfëri tronditëse mbuloi tani gjithë atë popullsi që pati jetuar në sajë të mercenarizmit (kryesisht në viset si Çamëria, Labëria, Mallakastra, Skrapari, Dangëllia, Kolonja, Bilishti, Dibër-Mati, Mirdita, Luma, Metohia, Kosova) saj iu hoq mundësia e vetme e ekzistencës; nga bujqësia ose tregtia nuk merrte vesh askush dhe kështu njerëzit vegjetonin në një gjendje të mjerueshme.
Bashkë me popullin mori të tatëpjetën edhe klasa e mëparshme drejtuese. Dolën elemente të rinj, të cilët, duke u afruar me zyrtarët qendrorë, tashmë fitimtarë, dhe, duke iu shërbyer atyre fituan poste dhe pasuri, edhe kështu, edhe mkundëistë për t'u matur me ish shtresën drejtuese. Mirëpo, duke qenë në Shqipëri shprehia dhe tradita shumë të fuqishme, ata nuk mundën ta zëvendësojnë këtë shtresë të mëparshme drejtuese, të mbështetur edhe nga populli, por vetëm sa e ndanë me të ndikimin në vend. Por edhe ish shtresa e lartë e dëmtuar, por edne e gjallë, iu përshtat pak e nga pak kushteve të reja. Në vend ajo kishte përparësinë e traditës, në shtet dhe në oborr, epërsinë e padiskutueshme të paraqitjes së fisme, të arsimit dhe të sojit. Si për inat të rishtarëve të mëdhenj e të vegjël, shteti dhe njeriu turk, sado që pas Tanzimatit ata mundoheshin shumë të dukeshin demokratikë dhe të përparuar, e kishin ruajtur nderimin për aristokracinë. Kështu ndodhi që në Shqipëri, gjatë 20-30 vjetëve pas Tanzimatit u vu re zhvillim parallel me atë shndërrim shoqëror dhe politik tejet të centralizuar që ndodhi në Francë nen Luigjin XIII dhe ministrin e tij Risheljë.
Sidoqoftë, duhet thënë se lidhjet e ngushta të shtresës drejtuese e te popullit me autoritetet turke pas Tanzimatit ndikuan dhe, në një farë mase, edhe i prishën parimet dhe mendësitë e vjetra morale dhe shoqërore të popullit shqiptar. Me ketë nuk do të thote aspak se ai po i afrohej popullit turk. Vetitë e karakterit të këtij të fundit e bënin atë njërin nga popujt më të mahnitshëm të botës. Por në Perandorinë Osmane, Sulltani dhe qeveria vetëm gjuhën kishin të përbashkët me popullin turk. Po të studiosh me vëmendje historinë osmane mund të thuhet se edhe në periudhën e shkëlqimit të tyre ata nuk kanë shërbyer kurrë si shëmbëlltyra të dëlirësisë morale dhe shoqërore, pa folur më pëër periudhën e rënies së madhe të Perandorisë Osmane. E pra, me këta zyrtarë kishte të bënte shtresa drejtuese dhe populli shqiptar i periudhës pas Tanzimatit. Për pasojë koncepti moral i popullit pësoi tronditje të thella.
Shqiptarët nuk kanë qenë kurrë engjël të pafajshëm: dhuna, kapardisja, etja për grabitje, padurimi kanë qenë prej kohësh tipare të spikatura të karakterit të tij, por nga ana tjetër ai është shquar edhe për tipare fisnike:
shqiptari është trim, kokëkrisur, besnik, shpirtmadh, bujar, i vetësigurtë dhe i zgjuar. Ai i përvetëson njëlloj shpejt si vetitë e mira, ashtu edhe ato të këqija. Në këtë truall pjellor dhe mikpritës, administrimi turk i periudhës së rënies s'mbolli aspak bimë të dobishme, por kryesisht shumë gram. Dhe ky i fundit, siç ndodh edhe në natyrë, u shtua dhe u harlis. Ky trashëgim i Perandorisë Osmane përbënte pra, thelbin e asaj shoqërie në Tiranë, prej së cilës unë, me zemër, largohesha gjithnjë e më shumë.

----------

